# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW

~ Much luck to all November and December testers ~

      ​




Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

stephanier,29 Oct,IVF, 
pipgirl,31 Oct,IUI, 
kiki2u,31 Oct,ICSI, 
Saggy,2 Nov,ICSI, 
Jewell Girl,2 Nov,IVF,  
Tammy1234,2 Nov,IVF, 
flan13,3 Nov,IVF, 
Newday,4 Nov,FET, 
BESTY,5 Nov,ICSI,
meme,6 Nov,IVF, 
LovelyLady,8 Nov,ICSI
SarahTM,9 Nov,IVF, 
AnneS,9 Nov,ICSI, 
eli..g,9 Nov,IUI, 
muff0303,11 Nov,IVF, 
nain,11 Nov,ICSI, 
debbied25,12 Nov,IUI, 
kttkt,12 Nov,ICSI, 
Mollieboo,12 Nov,ICSI, 
TylerToe,12 Nov,ICSI,  
Sally Cinnamon,13 Nov,IUI, 
Wardy,14 Nov,ICSI, 
nayg,14 Nov,IVF, 
spud,14 Nov,IVF, 
emsypops,14 Nov,ICSI, 
Skybreeze,15 Nov,ICSI, 
Sia,15 Nov,IVF, 
berta,15 Nov,ICSI, 
viqui.b,15 Nov,IUI, 
Ger x,15 Nov,IVF, 
VickyH,18 Nov,IVF
SusanT,18 Nov,ICSI
Scouse,18 Nov,IVF, 
jakesmum,16 Nov,IVF
tinastar,16 Nov,ICSI, 
Tashia,19 Nov,IVF, 
twinbutterfly,19 Nov,IUI, 
angel83,21 Nov,Clom
stumpy,21 Nov, ICSI, 
Bibi,22 Nov,Clom, 
starfaith,23 Nov,FET
dani666,24 Nov,IVF, 
~ MJP ~,24 Nov,FET, 
crazybabe,25 Nov,IVF, 
cassandra_2006,26 Nov,ICSI
SUSZY,26 Nov,IVF, 
aquababe,26 Nov,ICSI, 
angelalarge3798,27 Nov,IVF
nikkinoodles,27 Nov,IVF, 
QueenVic,27 Nov,ICSI, 
B777,28 Nov,DE, 
Piggy25,29 Nov,ICSI, 
Shania35,30 Nov,IVF, 



Love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Caroline Anne ~ welcome to the thread......sent you some bubbles for luck  

Kate ~ welcome to you too.....more bubbles coming your way 

Sarah, Tracey, Vicky and Eli ~ hi there and welcome to the thread too.......lots of luck to you all  

Tracey   are watching  

Claire ~ here's a follie dance for you    Good luck for your scan Monday 

Debbie ~ hope AF stays away for you hun  

Hope everyone's ok......have a good weekend 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Only a quickie to say good morning, hope you're all enjoying your Saturday - the sun is shining and the birds are tweeting which is all helping towards my pma!

Went to a big party last night and managed to fool everyone (with a bit of help from dh and best mate) by drinking tonic water with ice and a slice so everyone else thought I was as drunk as them on g&t's (I wish!)  Only problem is that I've woken up with a banging headache and what feels like a terrible hangover!  Is there something in tonic water that makes you feel yucky?

Anyway, I'm off to blow you all a few bubbles before I hang my washing out!

Have a good weekend.

love

Sarah x  (praying for nasty witch to keep away!)


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

sarah - you made me smile as last saturday at our halloween party that's exactly what i did...just drank tonic and everyone thought there was gin in it!  LOL  at 1 point DH asked how many gins i'd had and he said once everyone was away "did you like that, me fooling everyone"??!!!    LOL

hope everyone is well this saturday.

i've been up since 7am!  DH is working this morning and i couldn't get back to sleep once he was gone so i've been up and watched dirty dancing, had a bath, sorted out paperwork, sorted out clothes.  don't know what to do with myself now!    me thinks i'll take the dog a walk as we have a fireworks party at my sisters later, more fooling everyone with drinking tonic!

take care,
debbie x

p.s.  how do i blow bubbles?


----------



## Always Smiling (Oct 30, 2007)

Good morning Girls,

Thank you for adding me to your thread. Its great talking to everyone. I will have to keep this message general as it may take me awhile to get to know everyone.

I wish you all much luck and a PMA.       

God Bless

Sia


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sia and Sarah.....hope you are both doing ok 

Debbie ~ if you want to blow someone a bubble have a look at their avatar and under their name it says 'click to blow'. Everytime you click you send them a bubble  Have fun at the party later 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah..... Your lucky to get washing out!!!! If I put mine out it would more then likely freeze!!! lol! Glad you had a nice night out. I just make the excluse that I am driving, no one ever questions it. Hope your headaches gone!!

Debbie..... I am been up since 7.30!!   DH gracefully woke me up, when he was getting ready to take the dog out. But I am so tired now. Might have a lie down on my sofa before DH gets back. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Love xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy your parties, G&T or none!! 

I do envy you all who get out, DH taking it so seriously this time that I'm not allowed out of front gate for a whole week!
Friends can come and visit, but no trips out for me!
And yet, he was more than happy to indulge in a bit of  
I'm worried about that - we were gentle, but every time we fail, we swear not to do the BMS thing next time....

Thank you for all your bubbles.
I feel so much less alone now I've met you all.
Thanks

xxx Kate xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kate,

We were told by my clinic not to have sex in the 2ww. Because the fluid that contains the sprem has some chemical in it that makes the uterus contract. And we dont want that happening. 

I hope your hubby lets you out the cotton wool soon!!! 

Take care xxxxx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,I thought id pop my head in.I had EC on Tuesday got 20 eggs which only two went on to divide.I had them put back yesterday on day three.Sadly they are only 4cell and I dint hold out to much hope but ill keep them warm and see what happens.I have been vegging in front of the TV all day.Hubby is having a tattoo done and left orders not to move.I cant do sitting about it drives me mad.I will try.If any of you ladies have any magic tricks that will make my embies go faster please pass on the wisdom.This is our sixth time so we're veterans but every time its still like new. Anyway hi and I look forward to the 2ww with company x o


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm a bit down did a 10mui test this morning day 10 after 5 day blast transfer and it's a BFN! Can't really see it changing now

Dawn


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Think I've got a BFP.  Clearblue Digital this morning says PREGNANT but it's very early.  14 days after EC would be Wednesday.  I only had 6500iu Ovitrelle for trigger so I'm hoping that is out of system as took it 13 days ago.  I did a cheapie 10iu test on Friday which was negative but I know they are very unreliable so I'm hoping that was just showing trigger had left.  Scared to celebrate........

Tracy


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join your thread?  We had our ET on Friday at day 3.  We had two 8 cell grade 1s put back so fingers crossed - this is our first tx.

Muff0303 - congrats on your BFP, i've got my fingers crossed for your re-test on Friday.  

Newday - don't worry about the test, it's probably that you haven't got enough hormones yet.  When I was pregnant with DS I did one of the early tests and got a BFN - if I remember correctly I didn't get a BFP for about a week after AF was due!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tested two days early!!    

Can't believe it!!


newday- I tested yesterday and it was negative, but today it's positive, don't give up.

muff-  

meme


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats meme  , what a great Sunday....


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ladies as you know i got a BFP 4 and 3 days before test date well yesterday was official test date and its defo a BFP...

Good luck to all who still have to test....xxxxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've been googling everything to see if I've got a false positive, don't think so, oh don't know


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

No tested again today negative day 11 with blasts so I'm signing out for now

Dawn


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello

Please can I join you all 

I'm on 20 day wait (don't know how long I will last without testing ) I had icsi EC on 23rd and ET on 25th - I only produced 2 eggs and 1 little fighter made an embryo.  so only 1 Grade 1 4 cell embie on board (ET on day 2). testing on 12th Nov 

so all of you with   already congratulations     

are you going to share some secrets of what symptoms you have because I just don't know what to think my body is up to at the moment - i just know that it doesnt feel quite normal


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Am a bit thrown as this is a new thread and I was busy readign and trying to answer things from last thread ...

So much happened, you ladies are busy chatter boxes  

Vicky - hope you hav enot gone crazy?? Hang in there hon!

Eli - are you ok? I see you and SarahTm and I have the same test date!

Debbie - hope that the old witch stayed away  

Dawn - are you ok?? I know it is hard, but don't get yourself down if you can. can you go for a blood test?? I send you an extra BIG  
Am thinking of you hon.

All your party girls - G&T or not - I had a wee glass of red yesterday with my meal ... I failto feel bad ...but maybe I shoudl!
Anyway, I also ate some fresh pineapple, drank tons of mint tea and THEN read somewhere to avoid these during 2WW - I cannot remember all these food rules. it drives me nuts.

Hope you all have a good week, here is some baby dust for us all

  

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

THANK YOU!!


Meme and Muff : YIPPEE  
And Meme - thanks for giving me hope.

Newday - Me too. I tested yeaterday - couldn't stop myself!
It was only day 11, and not due to test till week today, but I keep telling myself it's too early... It's such a relief to know it's not just me!

The wait is driving me nuts - but I'm trying not to get depressed.
Dad's in hosp at mo with c, and doesn't yet know his prog, so I keep telling mself my wait is just a little one.
Even tho Dad's wait is more big, I so want this to work, maybe I'm wishing too hard.

Thank God for DH and in fact the whole family are great.
I'm just rabbitting now....

Thanks to you all, you make this feel real for me.... I don't feel like I'm an isolated freak of nature any more.
THANK YOU
xxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls 

Congrats to the BFPs - you must all be over the moon.  Lots of love to the BFNs.  Have sent you all some bubbles.

Really sorry for the 'me post' but I'm going nuts.  I'm day 12 post ec and day 9 post et.  Have been having AF like cramps since Saturday lunchtime and then had a show of a tiny bit of red followed by brown blood yesterday lunchtime.  Lost the plot, convinced it was all over and that AF was on it's way 'cos yesterday was when AF was due but then nothing except tummy cramps for the rest of the day.  

Have some more brown blood today but definitely not anywhere near a full flow.

I'm too scared to test 'cos I know it's too early and could give me a false reading but I really don't think I can hold out 'til Saturday.  So all I can do is drive myself mad waiting for AF to turn up (or hopefully not?).

Sarah x


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

I am currently on my 2WW... so naxious about it but im putting on a good front...  

Hubby has wrapped me in bubble wrap just incase.. a bit OTT but he feels hes doing good so i try and go along with him...  
I do my test on the 12th Nov... God i hope its positive i really dont want to let anyone down.. this is it now... tried clomid, had ovarian drilling, so fingers crossed big time for this..... 


Will keep posted...

Rxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hello

to the BFP's....YIPPEEEE!!!!  so happy for you.

BFN's?     

still no AF...but still having AF pains....this has been since friday.    don't know what to think.    i just want to know!  official test date 1 week today but if AF doesn't arrive by wed. i'm gonna test.  but i think it'll arrive any time i really do.

take care,
debbie x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello to the new testers!!!! Mollie... Your a saint,   Good luck, not to long to wait now!!

Tylertoe... What TX did you have? Good luck for the 12th!!

A huge congratulationsto all the   So pleased for all of you!!

And huge   to everyone that has had a      

As for me, I have been having AF pains since Saturday night. I have been reasured that its far to early for AF to arrive but its still not nice having them pains. Plus I have had some very light spotting yesterday and this morning. Hoping its nothing.  

Good luck to everyone!!
Love xxxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, sorry but im still getting used to the abbreviations.... Skybreeze Whats TX, wishing you the best x ??


sorry  i will learn them all eventually 

Rach xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

TX means treatment.  

What treatment did you have??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Rach... here is a link to get you going on all the abbreviations, Hope it helps.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Take care xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi

Rach - tx means treatment (I think?).

I must be the odd one out, but after I spent a fortune on tests last year and drove myself nuts (ttc naturally with unexplained IF), i now do not want to know.

As long as I have not got a result, I can fool myself that I MIGHT be pregnant ...  

Have just suggested in all seriousness to DH that we could wait with phoning for test result ( test to be Friday) until after the weekend so we can enjoy (?? what??) the weekend in blissfull (??) ignorance.
Dh now thinks I am gone mad - which I possibly have.

I can understand all you gilrs testing early, but somehow I don't want to know. Too much heart ache, if negative.

Sorry about the negative post. 

Extra big fat luck to all of you    

My thoughts and best wishes to all who had to endure a BFN. 

Caroline Anne


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you. 

I have had clomid in the past which didnt do anything really, ovulated on 1 cycle which was good but didnt happen again. Had ovarian drilling in march of this year... 3 AF but nothing after the 3rd.... done a test BFN.... then started the IVF in October of this year, and had ICSI due to DH   being more joggers than sprinters... 15 egss collected, 8 fertilised, 2 put back on day 3 (they were at 6 cell stage) the remaining were hpefully going to get to day 5 but they didnt so all my eggs are in 1 basket  my fingers are hugely crossed.... the cramping low down is more apparent today.... i would say more right side...

Rach xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi again,

Sarah - I hope you are ok?? Sorry to read that you are so worried - but it is totally normal . You can see from my last post that I am going slightly bonkers - just in a different way  

Maybe it is just implantation?? Hang in there - I know, easier typed than done.

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

We had IVF the same time then. 
I had EC on the 29/10. A bit after you though. We got 7 eggs, 3 fertilized, 1 die after a day   2 made it!! So we had 2 put back in. They were both grade 1. We went for the straight forward IVF in the end. We had a choice whether to do the ICSI but DH sprem was good on the day. I was on a very low dose of Gonal F, only 75iu a day so thats why I didnt get many eggs. But it doesnt matter 2 made it!!!   
I am testing on the 15th!!!   

Good luck with your  

Take care Rach!!!
xxxxx

Anne... I know what you mean!! I would rather not no either, easer sometimes. Good luck hun!!! xxxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

I didnt ask what grade my embryos were?? is there anyway i cant find out now?? 

well we are nearly on the same schedule then... Fingers crossed for you i hope for you its positive news....

Ann.... I have felt that all along, when my DH has said in the past to do a test i have not wanted to do it, A, because i knew what the answer woul probably be and B, because i never wanted to tell him it was neg.. its very hard and not easy to to find a right way of deailing with it, but in the end we all do xxx best wishes to you xxx
Rach xx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,This stuff is nerve wrecking.Iwas reading your message Rach and you said you had a pain on your right side.I had et on fri day 3 and only four cell Ive sort of given up but all day I have had this ache low on my right side.Its not painful but uncomfortable I have the same twinge just below my belly button on my left side.I wish I was magic and knew all these thing.Its driving me mad not knowing.I'm hoping my period doesn't come before I get to test because a bit like all you ladies that comes alone when we do the test our lovely men are there.Fingers crossed fo rboth of you x o


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

fingers crossed for you too Berta... 
Lots of positive energy coming your way xxxxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Well BFP again today.  Scan arranged for 29th Nov and hopefully get bloods done on Thursday.  Still early (12 days past EC) but clinic say trigger would have left system after a few days (had 6500iu) but still on tenderhooks.......

Light headed so taking that as a good sign xxx


----------



## claire12 (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Im not really a fully fledged member on this board so dont know anyone by name but just wanted to send some    to everybody waiting to test, some hugs to those who got bfns    and    a little dance to everyone with bfp's.

I am schedualed to have EC friday after my scan today showed lots of lovely follies so i should be on my tww and going mad with the rest of you from monday, hope thats ok? 

Love claire xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dawn ~ i'm sorry hun.......many hugs and much love 

Kate ~ your doggy is so cute, what is he? (((hugs))) to you for your Dad hun.

Sarah ~  it's implantation  

Berta ~ welcome to the thread.....what day do you test hun? Good luck  

Jakesmum, Rach and Mollie ~ welcome to you too....happy chatting on the 2ww and lots of luck   

Claire ~ good luck for EC Fri  

Hi Natalie, Caroline Anne and Debbie ~ hope you are all doing ok 

Meme, Flan and Tracy ~ congratulations.......fab news 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LovelyLady (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all

This is our fiirst time trying to get PG and time is not on my side.

I'm testing on Thursday 8th. Had 4 follies and 2 fertilised with ICSI. 2 4-cell embies were transferred Friday 26th Oct.

Came to message board looking for hopeful PG symptoms - found the list thanks. Have had womb pain, dry mouth, heavy boobs, tender nipples, but I know all could be down to meds.

If BFN on Thurs I probably won't come back here for a while.  

Wishing all of us the very best of luck.

LL


----------



## nain (Aug 30, 2007)

*HI GIRLS 
can i join u all ?  i am testing on 11 Nov... i m very worried that i m feeling nothing  
is it OK?? i have no courage to test early  
by the way how early can i test  

best wishes and good luck to u all *


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

When I logged on this morning I got really excited at all the smileys on the BFP list and thought this must be the lucky month.
Then I saw all the empty spaces, and started crying cos .... well, I just can't stop crying today for some reason.  

I even can't count my own days!
When I said I did the hPT two days ago (I said on day 11) I was only on day 8 after EC, so day 5 after transfer. 
I have no idea where I got the number 11 from. My head just isn't working. 

Thanks, Lizzie, for always being so kind. 
Daáfsha (it means plonker in the dopey sense) is, according to DH, a Kuwaiti thoroughbred.
In other words she is lazy, and simply expects to be fed and housed; and in return is no use. HIS words! I adore her. 
But today she's got the trots, so I can't even let her in the house to cuddle me when I need it most. 

Thanks everyone else for just being there. I'm crossing my fingers for everyone  

  xxx Kate xxx

PS - Good point, Nain - does anyone know how early is the earliest anyone ever tested +ve?


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi Liz I had transfer on fri.It was on day three so I think I could probably test next thursday.My period should arrive by tuesday though.I had an uncomfortable night.Icant turn round without waking up,Its not painful really.I didnt have much pain if any after ec so I think it might be the magic bullets..........Ive tested early every other treatment but Im not goin to torture myself this time.Well thats what I say today its early days yet. Good luck everyone  Tracey xo


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

It's a BFN for me.  Gutted as expected.  

Really hope that you're all luckier than me and will pop in from time to time to check up on you all.

Sarah 
x


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

big hugs to you sarah xxxx

R xxx


----------



## nain (Aug 30, 2007)

i m soo sorry Sarah..


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi to everyone. 
What a big thread. It is great reading it all through. Congrats to the BFP and the BFN next time it will be you. That's what i hope for me as last time it was a BFN. 
Had scan yesterday and there appears to be 8?? follies, she could not see the left ovary. Another scan tomorrow and ? EC on Friday all going well. Looks like Claire we are on the same days so far. I will get my head around who is on board and get more into it. The drugs make my concentration span very narrow.  
   TO EVERYONE. 
Lisa. xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Sarah       

My heart goes out to you!!
Take care xxxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

I am so sorry that you have to endure this.
I am thinking of you and your DH/DP.



Caroline Anne


----------



## claire12 (May 14, 2007)

hi lisa just wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow   
so sorry sarah, big    coming your way 

love claire x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah - I'm sorry too  
I am getting more and more nervous, and there's still 6 days to go until test.
I can't sleep at night, then I'm shattered during the day.
I can't even say Ï don't know what's wrong with me!" cos I know full well - I'm simply going crazy.
I fel really disappointed, cos up till yesterday I thought I was doing so well and staying really positive.

YAAAARGH!!!
Is anyone else having crazy mood swings, or is it just me?

  xxx Kate xxx


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, Sorry about the delay, as I was so excited. I tested on Friday 2nd and got a BFP, but I have since started bleeding. It started off very light, but has gradually got worse. So I think my BFP has turned into a BFN.

So p!$$ed of (sorry about language) I was so over the moon with Fridays positive result and then to start bleeding two days later is hard, but without spouting off too many clichés, everything happens for a reason I guess.

I'm waiting to speak to my clinic to find out when I should test again, but I'm pretty certain I know what the outcome will be.

Good luck to everyone else and speak to you all soon, when I start my next and final cycle.
xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Relax, Jewel Girl.
It might be implantation bleeding - we've read about that happening LOTS near test time.
Don't get stressed now, not when you're nearly there. 
I'm hoping for you! 

On a happy note for me - I am happy again now. I had a few really depressing days, since I was told orgasms are BAD news.
I've been searching obsessively for evidence that m orgasm wasn't end of world, and found it right here:

Orgasms in 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0 

This thread has perked me up no end - it's good for a laugh even if you have enugh willpower to keep dh at arm's length! 
5 days to go, and I can swing back up again, there's hope on the horizon!

Loads hugs all around 
xxx Kate xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

bfn for us again.....


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Rach xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Debbie!!!     

My heart goes out to you.
Love xxxxx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello

Am also on 2ww. ET after 1st go at ICSI on 29th Oct. Test date is 14th Nov.
I have had grumbling cramps and tummy / back ache. No spotting or anything. Boobs a little sore but am putting al this down to the progesterone pessarys. Am CONVINCED it hasn't worked!

Am testing the day before Skybreeze. I hope everyone get's a huge BFP.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

I am starting to get nervous -have not slept well the last two nights and was then absolutely shatered during the day.
I think I might get Dh to do the phone call to the clinic tomorrow ... 
This waiting is driving me nuts (yes, me, too Kate - you are not alone. Though no mood swings, in fact, feeling quite up beat, but I am putting that down to the Cyclogest. I would say I do not quite freel myself).

Helen - I know the waiting is hard, but try to stay positive, sending you    

Skybreeze - all the best for your 2WW. 

debbied25 - so sorry for you    

Jewell Girl - wishing you the very best  

Lisa - all the best for yoru EC tomorrow -hope everything goes smoothly

Tracey -how are you doing hon??

Sarah - are you still around?? Hope you are ok and sending you a big  

nain - how are you coping with the waiting? Not so long to go now! I have no symptoms either. I think anything i feel is either psychological or the cyclogest  

LL - did you get your test result today? have been thinking of you. Are you ok??

LizzyB & claire12 - how are you??

Please forgive me if I have forgotten anybody - brain is not working. 

 for everyone,

love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm new to FF and I hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread.  I'm on my 2ww at the moment as well.  I test on the 13th.  

How horrible is the wait?  I've convinced myself that the IUI hasn't worked and I tell myself that every little ache and pain is just confirmation of a BFN.  

My emotions are all over the place.  One minute I'm laughing  , the next I'm crying  .  Its awful!  My poor DH hasn't a clue what to expect from me when he gets home from work. 

Good luck to everyone else who tests soon.    Heres hoping for lots of BFPs!     

Lots of hugs to those who've got BFN and fingers crossed for next time.  

Sal


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sal,

welcome to the thread. 

I know how you feel, I try so hard not to analyse my little aches and pains and am actually quite convinced that I have no pregnancy signs. Only my mum told me that she never had any either and she had four of us ... 

For his own sake I hope your hubby is reading your current mood correctly when he comes home   
Isn't that their job

Have you taken time off work? I took the first week of, but I was back this week. But I did not get much done ... 

Take care & 

Caroline Anne


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi can i join you? i had et today and trying not to go mad! 2 embryo's back in place all good qaulity so here comes the waiting game, i've been ttc for a long 15 yrs  ( thank you endo ) so hopefully this will be it, i wish every single one of you a bfp and loads of luck xx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Caroline Anne 

DH is doing very good at reading my moods!  To be honest, if it wasn't for him, I think I would have been sent away in a straight jacket by now!  

I haven't had any time off work, except for the day of my turkey basting.  I really wish I had taken time off as work has been really stressful.  Thats another reason for convincing myself that my treatment hasn't worked!  Instead of being all cool, calm and collected, I've been a stressed out wreck.  If it doesn't work this time and I have to go in for round two, then I am defo taking some time off! 

Hi Mollie2

Fingers crossed for your treatment.   I really hope it works for you.

The waiting is the worse bit about the treatment imo!


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Debbie - I'm so sorry  
Jewell Girl - Any more news??  

Good luck still to everyone else.  I'm gonna pray for everyone.

I started spotting tonight, and its Day 12 Post EC so not much hope left for me.  
Just AF to look forward to now.
Need to go tell DH, he's been so lovely, and I know he's going to be so positive and supportive, that I'm dreading telling him.

Good Luck, Ladies

xx Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sarah* ~ i'm sorry hun......sending many hugs 

*Debbie* ~ hugs to you too....sorry to hear about your BFN 

*Hi Lovelylady* ~ welcome to the thread.......how did your test go today  

*Nain* ~ welcome to you too.....try to hold out til test day if you can hun 

*Sally* ~ welcome to FF....hope all those aches and pains mean a fabulous BFP  

*Helen and Mollie* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread. Mollie ~ what day do you test so I can add you to the list 
*
Jewell Girl* ~ how are you doing.....really sorry that you are having some bleeding. It's not uncommon in early pg so I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works out for you  



kttkt said:


> Daáfsha (it means plonker in the dopey sense) is, according to DH, a Kuwaiti thoroughbred.
> In other words she is lazy, and simply expects to be fed and housed; and in return is no use. HIS words! I adore her.


Sounds like my DH  Hope she is feeling better now. Glad you are feeling happier now....it's a fab thread. Try not to worry too much about the spotting.....sorry i know that's a stupid thing to say  but it really could still be implantation. I really hope it eases up for you hun  

*Thanks Berta* ~ hope you are getting some sleep now 

*Lisa and Claire* ~ good luck for ECs tomorrow  

*Caroline Anne and Eli*        Much luck for tomorrows tests 

Love and luck everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

oh bless you for adding me to the list, that's thoughtfull.x


----------



## nain (Aug 30, 2007)

hi girls 

  thanks Lizzie for adding me in the list......just want a little change its icsi not ivf....we were having ivf but sperm didn't behave 
well sooo we converted to icsi....sorry for bothering

  my (.)(.) are unbearable sometimes esp in morning, they are quite big and painful.......i hope its a good sign but still i m not 
thinking anything good or bad..becoz i got these(not this much) normally in PMS ...want to try a early test but 
  got no courage 
i don't know how will i do the test on 11 th.....

to all of u girls


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the good luck wishes, but I am pretty certain its all over. Although it started off as spotting it became much heavier, and has lasted a few days. My clinic basically said that all I can do is take another test next week and see if it is still positive or if it has changed to a BFN. I am not the sort of person to be negative but I am pretty certain it has now become a BFN   

I will of course let you guys know. And good luck to everyone during your   Wishing you lots of


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi ladies

Can I join in please?

Had our transfer yesterday - 2 x advanced blastocysts (1 x 4aa & 1 x 4ab quality) - test date is Monday, 19/11....

Last time we also had blastocysts transferred and got a BFN - so know that although the quality etc is great - that this does not mean it all works out happily...

Scared to be too positive / too negative - trying to sit on the fence at the mo - eeeek!

Getting lots of aches & twinges 'down there' today - one minute thinking this is a good thing and the next thinking it may not be?

Love to all of your ladies in waiting - hopefully lots of BFPs to come...   

Love Tashia xx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Tashia

I only joined yesterday but 

I'm staggered by how many people are going through this too and it does feel good to know that during this horrid 2ww when your mind is whurring on each twinge, ache and pain, you aren't the only one feeling that way.

I send out lots of      thoughts for a second time lucky and that  brings you what you wish for!



Helen x


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Helen

Thanks for the welcome!

Yes, it is strange how every wee twinge becomes something to dwell on - when maybe we normally get these twinges and they mean nothing really?!?!

Fingers crossed for you - not too much longer to wait!  

Tashia xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello girls,

I cannot believe it, but we just rang the clinic for blood test results and it is a BFP for us.
I am pregnant. 

I am not sure what to say - thanks for all the good wishes.

To those of you who are not pregnant this time - your time will come. Ours was a long journey, too.

I wihs you al the very bestof luck and will pop in fromtimeto time.

To all of you on teh 2WW - hang on and try to keep calm, be good to yourselves.

Lots os love

Caroline Anne


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck

Rachelxxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Great reading the post from everyone. Hope that everyone is doing well. 

I don't know whether i am coming or going. Day 13 today still on puregon and menegon as when i had the scan today the biggest follie was 17mm. good lining 10mm.  started cetrotide today so the don't pop. I have another scan on Monday (day 16)  EC wed (day 1 and then it might be day 20 when i have ET. I don't know what to think!!!!   has any one had a similar experience?? are the clinic leading me up the garden path All this money we are paying. God i am like a headless chicken. What will i be like IF i get to the 2WW. Any advise greatly accepted. 
Looney Lisa. xx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Caroline Anne - CONGRATULATIONS!!

      

Am so pleased for you and wish you luck with your pregnancy.   

Helen


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Well done Caroline Anne - it must be surreal!  Take care of yourself, your DH and your wee bump (which will not be soo wee soon!).

Hi Lisa - I am not sure with your situ - but I would trust the clinic - they normally know what they are up to...  If it was a no hoper, they would probably stop the treatment - as they want their BFP rates to be good - so surely they would not take you on a wild goose chase...  Keep optimistic & positive - keep your tummy warm - this will help the folllies grow nicely...  Also remember to drink your whole milk & eat your brazil nuts - this will all help with your egg quality whilst they are growing...

Tash xxx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hi there

Does not look like i'll be adding to the   this tim  Its another bfn for us.

Take care ladies and maybe see you next time

Good luck to the rest of the 2ww ladies


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Game over for me, big, fat painful   for me today     

Good luck everyone else 



xxx  Kate  xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

rachelxxx


----------



## nain (Aug 30, 2007)

oh hun


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello
I did an early test this morning and unfortunately got a  .
12 days past EC & 10 days past ET. It is the result I expected because I don't feel anything. (.)(.) no loner sore and just the feeling that AF will arrive shortly.

Will test again Monday to be sure. 

Helen


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Is anyone else testing this thursday coming 

6 more days to go!!!!!! Be interested to see if anyone is having the same sensations as me.

This is my 3rd try and i have been feeling some very sharp sharp twinges in my lower left area, Could this be plantaion It was my left follie that was ready... Am i just thinking too much of it
The thing is, i did nt have this sensation the other times that i ve tried.... hmmmmm.....

Viqui.b
xxx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Viqui.b

Yes,i'm testing thursday too, eeeek!!!

Although i dont think i'm going to get there without completely going insane  ha.

I had the sharp piercing pains in my left side 2 nights ago in bed,everytime i moved it was agony,felt like the tube or ovary,i asked my friend whos not long had treatment she said she had the same symtoms and shes having a baby boy dec 8th,so lets hope aye?

I'm not holding my breath on this attempt though as i unfortunately only had 1 little embie to go back,i was devastated! but as all my friends and family keep reminding me "it only takes 1" just have to keep on reminding myself...easier said than done though right?

Today, i feel nothing totally nothing!! what does that mean? i've had pains every day and sore (.)(.)
but today nothing,it is still early so who knows what today will bring but it feels strange like the calm brfore the storm, ha. If AF is on its way i hope its the wkend to get it over with,as once i went all the way so defo thought i had a bfp but it was a bfn,i feel its harder as it gives false hope, but its hard whenever it happens isint it.

Let me know your symtoms so we can compare LoL

Ger x


----------



## nayg (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had pains on my right not to bad but no other syptoms, testing on Wednesday!  

Wishing you lots of luck!!!!!!

  

Nay


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kate, I am so sorry hun, Sending lots of     , Take care of yourself.


Helen, Dont panic yet hun, its not over yet!!! You tested far to early!!! Dont test anymore just wait until Wednesday!

Vuqui, I am testing Thursday morning as well. I had IVF though. We had 2, grade 1, 3 days old embie put back in on the 1st!!! So nervous, and so tempting to test early, But I have to hold out only 5 more day to go!!! Good luck for your IUI!!!!

I am still having AF pains, totally convinced that it hasnt worked. But we shall see Thursday!!!   

Rach... Good luck for Monday!!! Let us know how you get on hun.

Take care everyone
Love xxxxxx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Its a nightmare waiting!!! Actually feeling quite positive this time, 3rd time lucky a?
Been having some very strange dreams too! Oh God!!!! Please work!!!! xxxxxx

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Eli* ~ i'm sorry to see your news......much love and luck to you for you future tx 

*Oh Kate*, i'm so sad to see your news too....be kind to yourself 

*Jewell Girl* ~ sorry you are having to go through this hun....holding out hope for you for next week 

*Hi Tashia, Viqui, Ger and Nay* ~ welcome to the thread  You'll find the list of testers on page one of the thread if you haven't seen it already. *Viqui*, there's a few others testing on the 15th too. Lots of luck everyone    
*
Hi Mollie, Helen, Natalie and Lisa* ~ hope you are all doing ok  *Helen* ~ i think you're too early.....i really hope it turns around for you by Monday  

*Nain* ~ sorry hun, all changed for you, no problem  Try and hold off testing if you can 

*Caroline Anne* ~ congratulations hun....really lovely news 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## spud (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi,

I too test on Wednesday 14th November and it can't come soon enough I am currently driving myself mad wondering whats going on.  This is our 4th attempt and feel this time is the hardest especially as I only had one embie to go back this time.

Wishing you all lots of luck and positive thoughts.

Spudx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Spud

I really keep my fingers crossed for you       . Well done you for keeping going to 4 tries. I hope this is your lucky one  .

Let us know how you get on.

Helen x


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi spudx,

Know exactly what your going through as i only had 1 little embie to go back devastating isnt it?

I test on thurs, but i dont think i can hold out till then,slowly going insane 

I have my box of 2 clearblue digital staring at me now on my computer desk,(i put them in the draw i take them out, i put them back in,i take them back out!!! LoL it happens an awful lot through the day) i am losing it for defo   

I'm trying my best to keep my mind occupied its just sooooooooooooooo hard

Anyone feeling the same about testing early??

i had a 3 day transfer so its day 11 tomorrow,thats too early isint it ahhhhhhhhhh

Good luck to everyone testing next wk 
Ger x


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Keep the tests in the draw until test day...


----------



## SusanT (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,

I havent been on this thread before but I too am also on the 2ww.

Good luck to everyone else who is as well.

I have just had my second attempt at ICSI with donor eggs.

I feel like my af is about to arrive.  In fact I have felt like this from 4 days before I had the ET.  

Apparently the progesterone meds I am taking cause cramp like pains so am totally confused and dont know where I am.

Anyway only another 6 long, very long days to go.

Suzie


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Wardy, Ger and spud good luck with you tests. Everything crossed for you. Start the trend with some BFP and may it last. 
  to those with BFN it is so hard. It is a tough road sometimes but there will be another chance and the way i got through is by saying that one day i will have my dream baby no mather what. 
I will be testing it looks like on the 30th. Nov. all going to plan.The follies were finally big enough today i am on day 16. So ER on Wed and ET sat the 17th. Nov. I am excited about getting it done and hoping that it will work this time.     Any one else testing on the 30th. Nov 
Let us all keep well. 
Lisa.


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Morning ladies

A quick good luck to Rachel & Nain for your tests today...  

Nay, Helen, Vicqu, Ger & Skybreeze - good luck for this week - not much longer!  (Helen you tested way too early - try and relax and see what this week brings honey).    

Hi Lisa / Susan / Mollie - hope you are both doing well... 

Hope I got everyone in & did not get dates wrong - apologies if I did - only have the best intentions   

7 more sleeps for me (this is how I am counting down) - roll on next Monday...

Love to all, Tashia xxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Me again. I forgot to say  fingers crossed too for Rachel & Nain for your tests today...    

Lisa. xx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Wells its a BFN for me.  AF arrived on Friday.      I didn't even get chance to buy a pregnancy test as AF arrived early. I told myself that I could get through this weekend and then I could buy one, as I thought it might be bad luck buying one too early.  I was really upset on Friday   but I'm feeling a bit more positive about things today.  Next time it is going to work!!   

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP - its wonderful news for you.   

Big hugs to everyone with a BFN    .  Next time it will be a BFP!!  

Sal x


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh Sal - sorry for the BFN - it is a killer!      

Try to be strong & just hold on tight to your other half - you will get through it together!  You sound positive and that is the way to try to be - get back on the bicycle again and keep trying - no point in giving up after coming so far!  (easier said than done sometimes though)!


Big hugs & sorry once again, Tash xxx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Tash 

I am trying to be positive but it is easier said than done.  I just know as soon as I start doing those injections again, I'll be an emotional wreck!  But I'm going to do everything in my power to stay positive.  I'm even going to start yoga!  

Sal x


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Big Hugs Sal.      

I would recommend a really nice massage & some reflexology as a pamper treat to de-stress before you start your next lot. x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry Sally to hear that Ant. Flo arrived.   It is a real shxxer sometimes. I cryed for a whole day but as the day was going on i was feeling better. I agree with a bit of pampering some nice meals and shed loads of your favourite tipple. 

You take care. 
  
Lisa. xx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if the cyclogest pessaries delay the arrival of AF? Still feeling lots of grumblings in my tum today and have been consoling myself no AF. But just realised that could just be the pessaries delaying things. I know I'm over-analysing but any thoughts anyone?

ta
Helen

BTW - good luck to everyone still waiting on scans / EC & ET / Testing.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Helen,

The cyclogest your taking can delay AF. It isnt ucommon for some women to have AF when taking them. The cyclogest is progestron, that keeps the lining of your uterus intact. So you should get to test day. 
I feel the same as you, I am 3 days away frm testing and I am having AF pains like she is about to arrive. 

Good luck hun!
Lovexxxxxxxx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Skybreeze

It's so frustrating isn't it. Mother nature's cruellest trick is making us wait to find out the one thing we want to know NOW!!   
I've got a couple of spots too and my (.)(.)s are not sore so think AF is definitely imminent. Booo!!

In my efforts to disctract myself I started shopping for new Christmas decorations!! Because it was so cold this morning it felt very christmassy but I think I might be starting too soon!!!

Fingers crossed for Weds & Thurs x       

H x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hang in there Helen!!! Its not over until AF is in full swing!!!

Only 2 more days for you!! Good luck hun


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello

I've tried to add a ticker onto my profile but am not sure if it's worked. Has got my cycle day rather than count down to test.
See how I'm trying to keep myself busy.

I had the tiniest dot of blood when I went to the loo this afternoon but nothing since. EEEEk. Still feel like I'm going to have the mother of all AFs.

Aaaahh!

H x


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Helen

Dont worry - wee shows are nothing serious / can be normal...

I think you should still try to remain calm (difficult I know) and think on the positive side...

Not much longer until Wednesday (2 more sleeps only!)...

Tash xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hiya Girls

I cant even believe im posting on here as ive kinda been afraid to. Im always reading up on your progress though.

Im due my AF on the 21st November to that's basically wednesday week. Dont really think clomid has worked this month anyway, because i had a + opk on CD15 and we had BMS. But according to my BBT i didnt ovulate until CD17. 

So i thought id come on this thread, knowing its going to be a negative for me, but to wish everyone else the best of luck.

   &     for all 

Angel83


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi!!

So sorry to hear about all the BFN's!!!! xxx

Not feeling as positive today. Although i test on thurs my AF is nt expected untilthe weekend.
I have long cycles  normally 29 to 31 days.  All my friends are being really supportive, some are even praying!!! Keeping everything crossed for thurrs!

xxx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Well,i,ve been very good and stayed away from my clearblue digitals.....kept them firmly in the draw

Ive gone from being desperate to test to being to scared to now,i'm bricking it to say the least 

I have no symtoms down below at all,have got sore (.)(.) tho, so i'm stumped as i dont know what that means,time will certainly tell eeeek!

Thursday is nealy here OMG....

Good luck to all you testing this week,hoping for BFP all round!!!!!

Love Ger x


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

I know it s best to test on the test day ( Thurs) ... BUT, If i tested tomorrow AM would anything show up if i am preggers?? even just a faint line Anything? 

A very desperate woman...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sally* ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun........many hugs 
*
Hi Spud* ~ welcome to the thread......what tx did you have hun and I'll add it to the list  Loads of luck for Weds  

*Ger* ~ too too early hun....well done for resisting 

*Suzie* ~ welcome to you too....hope you are doing ok today 

*Lisa* ~ well done on those follies 

*Tashia* ~ what a cute pic of your cat. What is it with cats and bags 

*Angel* ~ hi there......hope this is the month for you  

*Helen* ~ it's never too early for Christmas decorations 

*Viqui* ~ it all depends hun. People do get BFPs early but then if you've had late implantation and your level haven't had time to rise yet then you may end up getting stressed. Hang on if you can 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## nain (Aug 30, 2007)

*hi girls
i tested on 11 but got faint positive.was very worried,tested again on 12 got better positive ..... ........
we are pregnant  

             *


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations Nain. You are a topper. I hope the thread is on a roll with lots of BFP'sssssssssss

Lisa.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Have a very healthy 8 months!!!!!  

Viqui.... So did you test today Good luck hun!!

Rach.... Any news yet?


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Good Morning

First of all congratulations Nain - that is fantastic news. I'm delighted for you     

I'm afraid my news isn't so positive. I had heavy spotting last night combined with cramps & back ache so did my clearblue test this morning (only 1 day early) and got a   , I think the pessaries have been holding off AF from coming properly but I feel SO tired and rough today that I'm sure she'll arrive in earnest at some point.

Obviously was very upset last night but think it was our first go and if it means that someone who has been through this several times gets a BFP instead then I would be happy with that.

DH & I are now going to try naturally as (1) his count has improved massively since his last test (3.5 million to 35 million!) and (2) we have no money to go again (not on NHS as DH has 2 kids from previous relationship).

The best of luck to those still waiting - Skybreeze hope you get a BFP on Thurs!!!

Thanks for being a great bunch to talk to during the 2ww

Speak soon
Helen x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Helen

I am so sorry hun, I can t imagine what your going though.    

Take care of yourselves and good luck with ttc naturally. DH sprem count is amazing!!!! It happened to my DH as well. But with the motility. It when from 15% motility to 55% motility. Strange!!! But Its good news. 

Good luck hun
love xxxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohhh I am so frightened! Had egg donation / transfer on Friday in Greece.
Should I be getting any symptoms? When should I test? 

Dani x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies
I have not been on for along time due to had a break. I am on my 2ww after having iui for the second time. I test next Mon and had my bloods done yesterday and it shows prog level 87 not sure if its good or bad any advice would be great.


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Nain - am over the moon for you - hope this is the start of a streak of BFPs for this string!  Take care and enjoy!   

Helen - am so very sorry about your BFN...  Try and stay positive - it is the only way to cope...  Hold onto your DH for dear life and you will come through okay...

Welcome Dani & Twinbutterfly...

Dani - how many days old were your embryos when they were transferred on Friday?  This determines your test date normally...

Twinbutterfly - I have no idea re progesterone levels - when I had my 6 IUIs I never had this measured...  Maybe someone else on the string can help?

Good luck for the girls testing tomorrow & Thursday - not much longer!

Tashia xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Egg collection was done on the Wednesday and then the transfer was done on the Friday.
It was kind of a quick one really, last time I had a 5 day transfer!
Feeling sick with worry 

Dani x


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Dani

Dont feel sick about it - remember if those embryos are implanting - you need to be relaxed and positive to ensure a healthy outcome - worrying over something that you cannot control (ie implantation) - is not going to help them / you...  Try to chill a little (I know easier said than done)...    

I think you test date would be 14 days after transfer - so Saturday, 24th...  Did the clinic not tell you?  Surprising - as this is something they should really be telling you.

Love Tash xxx


----------



## nayg (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Tested one day early BFN!!!  Oh well i was thinking of drawing a second pink line on the test just to make me feel better!!!!  

Have to go to the clinic tomorrow just to round things up.  

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few weeks!!

Nay


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Great news Nain!!! Hopefull some of your good luck will rub off on us!!!
Went to bed so early last night with hot water bottle, have a rotten cold and itreally getting me down. Need to try and keep positive!!!
Think i might test tomorrow... One day early. 

xxx


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations to you guys with a BFP. Enjoy the experience, and    to those with a BFN. I understand how you are all feeling.

Unfortunately my BFP has turned into a BFN. I did another test on Saturday and it was still positive but today's test is a BFN. Very upset at the outcome especially as it started off with a positive but at least I now know what is going on and all of the waiting is over.

Fingers crossed for next time. Last attempt as not enough money  

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

to you hun i tested this morning day 9 of 2ww and got bfn do you think its all over for me


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

for me this morning.

Emma


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

for you too hun was it you test day for you today so sorry


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry to hear about all the BFN's! I stayed at home today, Have rotten cold. Just thought id check in to see how everyones doing though. I tested today and got a BFN  so im feeling even worse now! Was nt due to test until tomorrow so will probably have to do it again. If thats the case then my next cycle is with clomid...not looking forward to that.
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

To everyone that got a horrible,   
My heart goes out to you!!!

Take care
xxx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

Jewell Girl - so sorry your BFP hasn't worked out. You must be devestated. Am sending big hugs to you ....       

Emma - so sorry about your BFN. I know how you are feeling and it's horrid. Big hugs      

Viqui.b - I hope your BFN turns to a BFP tomorrow      

Natalie - fingers crossed for you tomorrow, how are you feeling??       

Polly - sounds like you have tested too early! The only way to get your true answer is to test on test day! I found that out !!

Good luck   everyone else waiting to test and big hugs     to those coping with the BFNs.

H xxx


----------



## spud (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi,

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP.  And huggs to all you girls who got a BFN, I tested this morning and got a BFN so know how it feels, I actually got my AF yesterday so spent most of yesterday crying but today I feel a bit more positive and looking forward now to see what options I have.

Good luck to all those girls still waiting and keep positive.

Spudx


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Helen beat me to it - on the personals for everyone...  Can I just say 'copy that' with all her wishes to everyone...  Plus to Spud - as you have just posted...  Really sad about all the BFNs coming through...  Not good....    

This waiting is beginning to get to me a little - says she the one who has been trying to advise everyone to keep sane & positive!    I feel like I have done about 200 sit ups/tummy crunches - really stiff tummy muscles just under my rib cage (I assure you, I have not done an ounce of exercise for months!)...  Have some jarring pains really low down on my left hand side - nearer pubic bone (quite low down) - kind of like intense lines of pain every now & then...  Boobs are big - nipples are massive - wearing a t shirt (braless) they stick out (novelty for me - as my nipples are normally boring & flat!)...

Think a lot of the above is due to progesterone & the rest - perhaps imagination?  I have been sneezing loads - wonder if that has caused tummy muscles to work (that would be a first!  If so, I am going to introduce it as a new fitness regime for keeping flat tums!)  Although I hasten to add my tummy is bloated still (has been since prior to EC and now the bottom of my tummy (above pubic bone) is swelling a little...  All strange and dont know what to make of it...

As I say this could all just be down to drugs etc...  Sitting on the fence, but counting the sleeps until testing time...

Love to all, Tashia xxxx


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Tashia that your rumblings are positive      
I really hope it works for you

H x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Lisa here. 
Lovely to read all the posts and sorry to hear about the BFN. It is a sxxt time as i have had a BFN after my 1st. IVF in Sept, but after battling on, here i am again. Are we mad or what. Ah just trying to get what we want and we all get there somehow. 
Had my EC today, what a bummer. After 18 days of jabs and nearly turning a junky they got 3 misely eggs.    The left ovary was too dodgy to poke too much as they were loads of blood vessels and after a bit of bleeding they could not get any from the left one. So i was well pee'ed off and dissapointed  so with the remainder sperm they did IUI so increase the chances. So i hope that they fertilise    then have ET all going well on Fri or Sat. 
Presently i feel like having a huge glass of wine and loads of trashy food but no doubt it, i will talk my self out of that. Ups and downs of IVF, lovely. 
Lisa.


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Lisa

How awful for you - but at least they did the IUI and remember it only takes 1 out of the 3 to work to do the trick!  Keep positive - no other option!  Avoid the wine if poss, but go and pig out - you can do that as far as I am concerned! ;o)  I must admit I have had a few take aways - Chinese & Indian food and dont feel bad at all!     You need to keep positive and if a wee binge on some naughty food helps - well then do it!   

Keep strong!

Tash xxx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I decided to test 1 day early too,and unfortuately i've also got a BFN   still no sign of AF though at all!! has anyone gone on to have a BFP after testing BFN the day before? i know, i'm soo clutching at straws....

I'm surprisingly ok,had a bit of a cry but now starting to plan ahead(it keeps me going)for the next cycle.
Anyone know anything about short protocol?? does it mean its not a full month of taking drugs ?? and how soon can i start the next cycle? sorry for all the questions but am quite impatient to start again 

Good luck to all who are testing this week,got everything crossed for you 

Soo sorry to all thats had BFN this week,its very difficult i know....

Ger xxxx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, Just wanted to ask, does one day make a difference when testing? Should i just accept it as a BFN or could it still develop into a BFP one day on?
xxx


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Ger

Sooo sorry about your BFN - test again tomorrow to be sure though...  

Re treatment - my clinic say that you should have a month's break (so 2 AFs) before starting again - to give your body some time..

I have done short protocols both times - basically you start jabs on about day 3 of your AF and almost work inline with a normal month's cycle - except the drugs control everything...  Listening to those that have done the long protocol - I am sure the short one is miles easier and less stressful...  Also much shorter, as you know by the end of the 4 weeks regarding your outcome...

Hope this helps - let me know if you need more info!

Tash xxx


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Viqui

My boss's wife had IVF and the day before did a test and got a BFN.  She gave up - but took her urine to be tested at the hospital the next day and they called her later on with a BFP - they have a beautiful wee boy now....

So yes, it does make a difference, so test again tomorrow.  If no AF, then there is still every chance!

Tash xxx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for your speedy reply Tash 

I will defo test again tomorrow cos you never know....

The short protocol does sound better especially for someone as impatient as me 

I'll be ringing clinic tomorrow with my results as my clinic doesn't do bloods and i'll ask a few questions regarding next cycle,
so i'll be back in the next few months,thanks again and good luck to all xxxx

Ger x


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Tash!
Will try again tomorrow. My period is nt due until sat or sun but tomorrow is the end of my 2ww. Keep looking at my pee stick and seeing a litle blue flick where the positve line shows up...God, i think i am going mad! This cold is turning me doolally!!!!

Will test again tomorrow and let you all know. 
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It was a   this morning girls!!!

Totally gutted and deverstated. 

Back to square one!  
Love xxxxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Morning Sky

Im so sorry for your BFN news.

  

Hope you are ok

Angel83


----------



## Wardy (Nov 8, 2007)

Natalie

I'm so sorry. I was really hoping it would work for you.     I know exactly how you feel.

The only thing I can suggest is try what I'm doing which is giving myself chance to be upset and then try to do something positive - have a break away or focus on xmas or anything that is a positive focus of energy. I'm going to try and get fit and have booked myself in for colonic hydrotherapy!!!!! Drastic!!   but is meant to make you feel rejuvenated and is good for your immune system etc. So all part of keeping healthy to keep going.

Big Big hugs    
Take care
H xx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Soo sorry girls for your BFN-its just sh**t !!! 

I did another test this morning i was hoping for a miracle but sadly it didn't happen  

Clinic has told me to keep on taking the tablets and gestrone until saturday then test again as AF still hasn't arrived they were quite surprised as i am usually a 28 day cycle, i have no pains or cramps or anything,i dont know whats going on 

Has this happened to anyone else??

Ger xx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Ger,
If the clinic thinks there is a chance you have to remain positive, maybe your little one is just taking its time in snuggling down.

Wishing you lots of luck

Emma.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello ladies
Sorry to hear of all the bfn its so hard to pick your self back up but you all will. I am still waiting test mon if i make, no sign of the   just yet but i have been knicker watching since mon so could start anytime. I have had afew af pain this morning and last night but fingers crossed she will stay away.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought I'd join in. I took my first course of clomid this month and am in my 2ww which once again is hard work  .

I'm not completely sure when my testing day is as my cycle has been between 23 and 30 days over the last year. I guess its about the 22/23 Nov. 

I'm just wondering if anyone goes through a similar scenario as me every month?? From about day 18 I start mild period type feelings and then just get really upset as I think that its already over again  

Has anyone had this and then gone onto get a BFP or should I expect something different when it eventually happens?

 

Thanks for listening to my 2ww ranting, its usually only my hubby who has to listen to me!

Bibi


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hiya BIBI and girlies

I too am on Clomid 2nd cycle, im due to test on the 21st November.

I dont hold out much hope though, as i dont think we timed BMS right. But anyway ill try and stay positive..

Angel83


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Sorry tohear your news Natalie, mine was a BFN too. Totally shattered and being ill with flu really is nt helping, oh yeah and i'm also turning into an emotional wreck as i always do at the beginning of each period!!!! DH is in for a great weekend!!!
Got to get on with it though, got so many reports to write up for mon!!!! So have to get a grip!

I'll be starting clomid next...will keep you posted 

Good Luck everyone! !!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have just done something really stupid 
I have just done a test. I only had my transfer done last Friday so I know its soon 
BFN
I am so ****** off with myself!!!

Dani


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah. Not so good with all the BFN it is a real shame especially with all the effort that goes into every cycle. That was me 3 months ago but i hitched up everything and all turned out ok. Good luck to the ones that are soon testing i have everything crossed for you. 
After only getting 3 follies i was well pixxed off but luckily after isci all 3 fertilised so today we had a 4,5 and 6 cell embryo transferred. It went smoothly not like the ER  so it looks like i am on the 2ww for the 2nd time.  Fingers crossed this time. Looks like i will be testing on the 30th.Nov. Anyone else on that day  
Lisa.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi girls,

I'm really sorry for those of you who got the dreaded  . Its so hard when you know its going to begin again. Even though we've all been   and   lots of times we are strong and can keep trying!

Viqui have you taken clomid before? I took my first course this month and was really worried about the side effects but I didnt really get any. Let me know how you get on with it.

Angel83, I think we'll be testing about the same time but like you I dont hold out too much hope as I have had my familar mild period pains again this month. You never know though one   may have got there during BMS! Let me know how you get on.

Bibi


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

to everyone that has had a   

I know how your feeling, Good luck with the future. 
We will be doing IUI next hopefully in February/March next year. Onward and upward. Going out to night, I think I deserve a nice cold glass of wine!!!

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon!!!

Take care xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

PS..... Dani!!!! Dont panic hun, your testing far to early!!!! You still have until next friday. Try not to test again till then, you will only upset yourself. 
Take care hun and Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi 2 week waiters! Please can I join you?

So very sorry to read the BFN's girls, I know how devastating this is  

Huge congrats to everyone who has had BFP's  

We had 2 blasts transfered yesterday and I'm going    already! Been having really low down tummy twinges on and off all day, hope this is a good sign!  

Is anyone testing the same day as me on the 24th?

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJP

I am testing on the 25th Nov, day 7 of 2ww today, i am full up with a cold and cough and of course the only thing i can take is Paracetamol, i got antibiotics off the doctor as the cold is now on my chest and i'm Asthmatic and i am drinking Honey, lemon and boiled water hope that does the trick, do you know if it's ok to have a nice hot bath during 2ww not to hot though, i'm fed up of having a shower.  Good luck with your 2ww how mant embies did you get on ET and what cells/grades.


crazybabe


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wardy ~ how are you doing hun....really sorry to see your news. We have a TTC Naturally thread here if you want to join the ladies on there 

Nay ~ many hugs to you too hun.....how did you get on at the clinic 

Jewell Girl ~ i'm really sorry....so unfair. Much luck for your future tx 

Emma, Natalie, Viqui and Spud ~  Oh it's so sad.....too many BFNs. Take care xx 

Ger ~ really hope it turns around for you tomorrow....fingers crossed  

MJP, Crazybabe, Dani, Twin Butterfly, Polly and Bibi ~ hi, welcome to the thread  Dani, Polly ~ you're both too early so try not to worry too much (((((hugs)))))

Hi Lisa ~ good luck for ET tomorrow.....hope it all goes well   Aw, did you have it today? Hope you've got your feet up hun....loads of luck  

Tashia and Angel ~ hi to you both 

Nain ~ congratulations hun......made up for you 

Much babydust to everyone       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi crazybabe.

Hope that you are doing well. Good luck with you testing on the 25th. I test on the 30th. I guess it is difficult decision to have a bath or not or rather the responses you get will probably vary. From my information I was told to avoid swimming and that included baths as well. Some folk might say it is no problem but i was advised against it and like we are so good i will stick with that. God knows why i cannot fathon out the rationale behind it. I look forward to see some of the other responses. 

Take care. 

Lisa.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning Ladies,
                    its all over for me again. Woke up this morning to bright red blood(sorry tmi) i am so heart broken feel its never going to happen for us. I really feel i have let my df down again he is so upset but never says so. Its hard because his brothers girlfriend is due in Jan 2008 they have only been together for afew months and it happened me and df have been together for 7years its so unfair.    sorry for the out burst, just feel like sh*t. Can't stop crying, not sure what to do next,i will phone clinic later and see what they say. 
Good luck to everyone testing soon,take no notice of me chin up or in my case chins up  
Take carexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi all

Hope i can join in too.  I am on my day 6 of my 2WW we had 2, 3 day embryo's put back (10 eggs/ 5 fertilised 2 to go back, none for the freezer). Although i am not new to ICSI i have only just found FF   So am wishing everyone luck who is testing soon, and i am so sorry for those with bad news  we have been there twice before and i am feeling not so fab about this one at present either.  I have had a low tummy ache for about 3 days  now  So we keep waiting.

loads of love

xxxx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
I hope I can join you girls...
We had our embryo transfer this morning, after our first ICSI treatment. One good blastocyst (about to hatch, whatever that means lol) was put back in. On monday we'll know if we have any blastos to freeze & how many.... so keeping fingers crossed, as having some to freeze (even 1) will really help me feel more secure during the 2ww!
The transfer itself was easy enough. I have to say it was an emotional experience all in all... especially when we saw the picture of our embryo, and the ultrasound image of a little light in my uterus!! 
I now am in bed eating a bar of white chocolate & just relaxing... I have to say I feel happy to be on this thread but at the same time very fragile! 
I'll go start a 2ww diary too...
So- first things first. Any advice on anything to avoid during the 2ww? From what I've understood it's just 'do everything as normal' apart from excessive exercise (which I don't do anyway!)
Also- any ideas about when to test? Our egg collection was on monday the 12th, and transfer was today (the 17th)... so I'm assuming the monday after this one might be a good time to test? I wouldn't want to test very early though... (although let's see how I'll be feeling in a few days!)
Anyway. This was really just to say hello! Best wishes to all, hope to get to know you during these 2 weeks.
C.


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

hope you dont mind me joining in.  We had egg collection on wednesday and had two embryos transfered yesterday.  One was an icsi embryo and the other an IVF embryo.

Official test date is the 2nd december which was very strange as that was egg transfer day last year.  

Crazybabe - I was also told no baths, it does vary i think - but i will do everything i am told i am afraid.  After the traumas of the past year wont leave anything to chance !!

twinbutterfly - sending you a huge hug xx

I am surfing in bed with a laptop while hubby waits on me - ahh bliss !!   mind you i do know that his sympathy last for maybe maximum of 1 hr !!

I was very poorly last night, had terrible time with hot sweats and unable to get off the toilet - both ends were affected !  not sure if it is the cyclogest, a bug, anaesthetic etc - did frighten me though as i wondered if it was hurting the embryos.  guess i will just have to wait for 2 weeks to find out

love to everyone

xxx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ACBICCY,

Welcome to this thread! I'm new too... just had transfer today, a couple of hours ago actually! So like you I'm a very fresh 2week-waiter! Am sitting in bed too, surfing with my laptop, and wondering how to pass the time today. I don't think I'll manage to stay in bed all day.... it's too boring  But I'll try to take it easy... 

Your test date seems quite late actually- quite a lot of days after ec!


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi cassandra

our unit like you to wait 16 days - of course i havent so far    Our first attempt i knew i was pg after 10 days - was very feint line when i did test but was so poorly i knew something was going on.  day 14 gave a huge positive line !!!  hoping to see another one of those this time.  I have a good feeling x

I love to surf, have just gotten into ******** as well - my niece wants to join so had a look to see what its all about. FF is my favourite site though - its great having support from people who uderstand isnt it.

How are you feeling?  my egg collection has left me very sore

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Twin Butterfly ~ aw hun, i'm so sorry your AF showed. You really haven't let anyone down though, life just isn't fair sometimes and IF is particularly cruel. Be kind to yourself and many hugs 

Hi Cassandra ~ welcome to the thread  If you had blasts then it's quite usual to test 9 days after so i think the 26th would be about right....everyone seems to say something different though  Good luck  

ACBICCY ~ welcome to you too....hope you are feeling better now and make sure your DH looks after you for at least a week  Loads of luck to you too  

Hope everyone's ok.....have a good weekend 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Twinbutterfly
I am sooooooooo sorry!  I know EXACTLY what you're going thro.....af turned up thurs for me and should have been testing tom!
I had only been spotting so held onto a little bit of hope but not only has the witch now arrived with a vengeance but brought all sorts of pain too!
I'm here if you want to vent any feelings......
Sending you a HUGE HUG!
Rest of you 2ww....after 2 unsuccessful cycles my advice is to relax, don't think about or analyse pains, twinges - every symptom could mean anything!  And after the initial 3 days rest after transfer try to carry on (with care obviously) as normal!
I wish each and eery one of you success!


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Scouse - really sorry to hear your news too - big hugs  

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

So sorry to hear your news babes, i had my fingers crossed for you, i'm so sorry i don't know what to say, just take good care of yourself, and you know i'm always here if you want to chat ok.

I am hoping for some good news soon i test 25th Nov,seems ages away though, i am still thinking positive, i'm full up with this fluey cold and cough thats going around,but still resting and hope that my embies are snuggled in tight now, it's 8 days past et.

sending you lots of hugs    

crazybabe


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Afternoon

Just to those asking about what to do during 2WW, i read on another thread about eating 5 Brazil nuts a or pinapple juice (not from concentrate) and seeing as i love Brazil nuts I'm all up for trying that.  In fact I'll give anything ago if it helps!!!!

Thanks to whom ever it was that sent me my first bubbles.  It made me feel good in a some what worrying time.

love and hugs xx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse
Thank you for your support it really helped, feel alot better now got all my tears out. Df came home with some flowers and chocs for me so that helped   Your right life can be so cruel to us all. I really want to be a mum as we all do and we will all be great mums so WHY. Anyway hope your feeling ok. I'm not sure what we are going to do,may have 3rd go at IUI maybe third time Lucky. 
The   is in full flow and killing me, feel like i can just sleep and sleep and sleep.

Hope you all get your   .

PS my legs feel numb


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Twinbutterfly, 
I hope that you are doing well. Infortunatly there is no quick fix to feeling better after a BFN i was there 3 months ago after ivf. Definatly the flowers and the chocs are a good help. Having a nice hubby is also a bonus and indulging on the things you missed while on the 2ww. Champangne is another good one all though the bubbles i think travel faster to the head after going without for some time, but try that as well, i did and, well felt the better of it until the next day but hey. 
I think i told my self that one day it will be me and it will come. I hope you are getting better. I test on the 30th. after icsi so fingers crossed. 
Take care and one day we will all get what we want. 
Love and hugs. 
Lisa. xxx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi twinbutterfly, 

Just wanted to say I'm really really sorry this hasn't worked for you... your DH sounds lovely, bringing you flowers & chocolate. Unfortunately there is no answer to the question WHY it's not happening for us... That's one of the hardest things of fertility treatment, I've found, and infertility in general- that's there's never any answer to the 'whys'...  Things just don't work sometime for no reason at all. It's the same with my partner's sperm- it's very low quality, in all 3 tests he's had, and no reason has been identified... I hope hope hope we're not left with yet another unanswerable 'why' (as in 'why hasn't it worked) at the end of this treatment...

Hi Lisa J.- I noticed that you, like me, had embryo transfer yesterday! Great... so we're exactly cycle buddies, or better two week wait buddies! So, good luck from me. How are you feeling one day after transfer? I'm still fairly sore & bloated from egg collection (which was last monday) but not too bad. I'm taking it easy, hanging out at home since yesterday, but this afternoon I'll go out for a cup of tea & muffin with some friends (thankfully at a cafe 3 mins walk from our flat). I can't stand staying in bed anymore, it's so boring!!

Good luck to everyone else...


----------



## lala3798 (Nov 13, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for everyone on the 2WW
> 
> ~ Much luck to all November and December testers ~
> 
> ...


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh god look at that list    so many negatives!  

I'm feeling sick with nerves already and I've got another 6 days yet! Had a lot of af type aches/twinges for the first couple of days after transfer but nothing now    No (.)(.) changes either!

How's everyone else bearing up??


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJP- I was just looking at that list too... yes, too many BFNs for my liking!!   
I'm now one day after transfer, and am scrutinising my body to see what's going on, but nothing out of the ordinary (except an achey feeling in my lower tummy area... but I suppose that could also be from the enlarged ovaries etc)... I'm finding it quite hard to adjust to this feeling of being pregnant / not being pregnant at the same time!! The not knowing & being in an in-between state is not easy...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there....i haven't read back so i'll catch up properly later.

Tinastar ~ thanks for you IM, sending you many hugs hun......i'm so sorry you got a BFN 

It's an awful list this month....makes me really sad when i see it 

   for Susie and Vicky today 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJP

How are you feeling today, what day are you on ofyour 2ww i can't remember, i am on day 9 past transfer today, i tes 25th Nov, a week today, i feel fine, cold a bit better today too.

Take care, and good luck
crazybabe


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls
I hope you don't mind me joining you, recognise some of you from other threads/2ww diary and have been following your journeys - good luck and sorry to the bfns - its devestating.

A lot of us seem to be at the same stage which is good 
I had deivf and a 5 day blast transfer on Monday 12th but have been given a test date of 26th which seems longer than most as a few of us seem to have had 5 day transf - all  a bit confusing.

I have had no major symptoms my (.)(.) have been a bit tender (but they were whilst d/ring) and i feel tired but then i always do.  

You are so right about this in between land and with so much riding on it its so hard.

lots of love and luck and sticky vibes
       
Susie


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Crazybabe - I'm feeling kind of ok, one minute I'm convinced it hasn't worked   and then other times I think it has, while I was out shopping earlier I came over all excited in my tummy thinking I'm pregnant!    I had 2 five day blasts transfered on Thursday so they are 8 days old now, bless!  
Sorry to hear you've had a cold    Hope you feel better soon! I test on Saturday, so day before you     


  Suszy! I've been following your story hun, keeping everything crossed for you!      


  to everyone else xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJP

Good luck for test day chick, have you had any symptoms at all, i am on day 8 past ET so i think i am going to have to buy my tests soon.



crazybabe


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there

I am also testing on Monday 26th. It's weird that some days all i can think about is that it  hasn't worked as i have none of the symptoms i have been told to look out for, no bloating, no sore boobs and no twinges.  But then a friend reminded me that those conceiving normally don't always notices anything and don't find out until AF doesn't come.  so i keep that in mind and am trying to keep positive.........so i made a massive batch of choc chip cookies....and yes half are gone before my DH gets home.  

take care x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Crazybabe - Haven't really had any symptoms, apart from the first couple of days after transfer I had af type aches/twinging. Nothing today     But then this is my 3rd transfer so I know not to read into any of it. I was absolutely convinced my first tx hadn't worked and it had! And on my last tx I had loads of symptoms so sure it had worked, but it hadn't! I just don't know this time. 

What about you??


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJP

Well i had  AF cramping pains a few days after EC and ET and the odd twinge but nothing else, have been feeling tired but thats prob from my cold, having a type of niggly pain at the moment but it feels like i want to go to the loo, and i did have some CM yesterday.

crazybabe


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am 6 days past test date, after getting 3 test results, all 3 saying BFP.... but i have just ben to the loo and got browny/pinky discharge, i havent had anything like this since EC... i am so upset as i think its all over.....
any feedback would be greatly appreciated....        

Thanks
Rach x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Tylertoe

Congrats on your BFP!! So sorry to hear you've had a little brown/pink discharge    I know how alarming this is but LOTS and I mean LOTS of ladies have this in early pregnancy and even before test day and carry their babies to term. You read it on here all the time. My clinic have even given me Gestone to keep at home just incase I get it, as it's soooo common. The best thing to do is obviously rest up, phone your clinic and ask what they suggest. You could also have a hcg beta test at your GP's tomorrow to check your levels are still rising. Let us know how you get on hun    xxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

hi, thank you... i have been looking through some posts and it has made me feel a little more relaxed but i am soo worried about it and the fact that it may be all over... i have results of HCG coming hopefully 2moro, they were taken friday and on friday apparently should be at 126... i have heard that although that would be very good level i might not have that, and even if i dont not to give up hope xxx
and i thought the 2WW was bad... i hopefully have another 9 months of this lol.... 

Thanks you and         to all xxx

Rach xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

HI Rach

try not to alarm yourself, one of the ladies i cycled with last year bled through the whole first trimester.  She had miscarried a few times before and assumed the same was happening, but everything was ok.

do rest up though and tell the clinic.

I didnt even have implantation bleeding - so was worried because i hadnt spotted !!  

MJP - I had exactly the same as you - 1st time no symptoms and pg, 2nd time thought i had all the symptoms and was not pg !!  now on day 4 of 2ww and apart from cramps have nothing, I think a lot of the symptoms i have are down to the cyclogest.  I dont think my body likes it that much !!

fingers crossed for everybody

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning to all. Hope that everyone had a good weekend. 
Acbiccy, I am day 4 today on the 2ww as well. I had icsi on Friday 16th. and had 3 embryos transferred a 4,5,and 6 cell so fingers crossed. I feel fine no symptons other than big tender (.) (.). Sometimes feel real doozy i.e. i go to the kitchen for something and realise i cannot remember why i went there. Also some mad swinging moods ?due to hormones, my DP ignores it thankfully. Look forward to hear how you are doing. 
Rach, I would not worry about the pink loss, like the others said it is very common. Hope you are doing well. 
Good luck to all the others who are testing thoughts with you.    
Lisa.


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi ladies

I haven't been on this message thread since last week when I got my BFN  .  I just wanted to pop on and see how everyone else had got on with their 2ww's?  

So sorry for all those who like me got a BFN.  Its heartbreaking isn't it?  Sending big hugs to you all         Keep positive    Next time round IT IS GOING TO WORK!!  Thats my mantra at the moment.    

Congratulations to those who got a BFP    Hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy!  

Big hugs all round

Sal


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Morning girls  - just to get us in the mood!!
       
                          

sally-    sorry for your bfn sending you big    for next time.  You try to put out of your mind how bad the 2ww is until you get here again.  good luck

tylertoe-   as the others have said and as you can see from other threads think that is quite normal so try not to worry - of course either said than done, i think that is what is so ironic with the whole 2ww because if you do get a positive you spend the next weeks/months worrying

lisaj     well done on ET - how come you have three put back in?? good luck - your symptoms and keep forgetting are the same as mine - just wish we knew either way!

acb -  i hope you are doing ok?

aquababe-    we test on the same day!! when did you have transfer??  good luck. Your friend was right to remind you of that normal conceptions people don't really feel anything til last few days b4 af due/after.
I kept telling myself i would not really feel anything til near the end of the second week but one is so desparate to have a sign!

mjp-  i have been following your story too and sounds like our blasts were near the same stage (think one of mine was about to hatch when they were put back in although don't understand why you test on Sat after ET n Thursday and I test on Monday 26th I am now day 7 past transfer and blasts are 12/13 days old - just seems a bit strange.  I am so like you -ok one min and so positive and allow myself to dream and then the next feel a bit negative.

crazybabe-  keep seeing you on lots of threads! Hope you are feeling a bit better now after your cold etc and good luck sweetheart.

Well a week ago today I had ET!!!! well this afternoon.
Feeling quite mixed again.
Good luck everyone
love
susie


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Good morning everyone

exactly one week ago almost to the minute i had my 2 embryo's but back.  Each days has felt so slow but a week has flown by...strange!!!

Suszy - yep the 26th.  I has 2 8 cells put back, i was really pleased.  However we didn't have anything else and so nothing to freeze this time which upset me.  I started getting tummy craps last night that felt like AF which has freaked me out and upset DH which in turn upsets me.  So I'm resting today. Scared because i am on 31 of cycle, because my hormones were high EC kept getting put back and back so i am worried AF is on her way!!!

Hope everyone has a good and peaceful day - lots of resting.

Love xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry for being thick but is AF period pains? 

I still have no symptoms and starting to feel really sad. Want to do another test today but know I should wait til Friday! 

Dani x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Suszy

The reason I had 3 transferred is that i am living in Singapore temporary (Irish) and had my transfer in Malaysia just over the border they are quite happy to put 3 back. 

Dani it is difficult but try waiting till your test day otherwise you will be even more eager. It is a hard road the 2 weeks but i think more difficult if you test too early. 

Lisa.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Suszy - My blasts will be 14 days old on Saturday when I test, Lister has told me to test on day 14 everytime. All clinics are different but I think 14 days is the minimum. I noticed you're blasts are 4ab and 4aa. Mine are similar - both 4ab!! Yep I'm up one minute then down the next, aaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!    

Lisa - Oh my lord 3 blasts!! Triplets!!    

Dani - You test same day as me hun I think?? I saw it on a thread somewhere? I've tested one day early (day 13) on both my previous tx and got an accurate result but wouldn't advise it. I'm definitely NOT testing early this time as it's bought me bad luck before    Good luck    

Sally - So sorry hun I know how devastating a BFN is  

Hello to everyone else  

I've had a terrible fuzzy headache since last night and I don't usually get them? God I hope it's a good sign? Anyone else had this?


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just done another test - day 10 - BFN. 
IS IT STILL TOO SOON?


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi dani

yes it is a bit soon - dont be too disheartened - apparantely implantation can be late and so pregnancy tests wont really show until day 14-16.

I have known people to do tests early and get BFN and then get BFP on the real test date - there is someone on one of my boards receently.  That is why they advise not to do tests early so you arent dissapointed and then go on to do something silly.  Try to stay positive and we will all send sticky vibes hoping that your embies are just late implanters.  xx 

Lisa - yes i am having dizzy spells too !!  also getting a bit breathless - that could just be the excess weight i seemed to have gained over last three cycles though ! 

Hi to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

HI

Dani - AF is aunt flo - yes our period. I had to look it up when i first started using this site as i hadnever heard of AF before either  

Teasting on day 10 - you are very brave and i hope it's too early to be the correct result.  I have got my DH to hide the test the clinic gave me so i am not tempted.  And for these 2 weeks he's doing the shopping too so i can't get my hands on one even if i wanted too.

I still have the funny crapping period type pains, totally paranoid.  Has anyone else got these?? on on day 8 of 2WW.

love xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have funny pains in lower tummy but I dont have periods (no ovaries)! Thats why I asked what AF was - what could it be? 

Dani x


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Dani

I think alot of it is that we are constantly trying to analyze every single thing that is happening to our tummies at the moment.  I know thats what i am doing.  I wonder if we were not going through the 2WW would we be so worried about tummy aches? I'm trying to rest and drink as much as possible. I'm also on my 3rd James Bond film which always makes things seem better. (if it's Sean Connery!!)

Loads of love and luck


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a af-type tummy ache too for the last couple of days (I had ET on saturday, but it was a blasto transfer, which brings me to 7 days after egg collection). I was wondering initially if this could be implantation cramping... HOWEVER I have concluded that I completely agree with Aquababe: we wouldn't be noticing any of this if we were not in the 2ww. Plus, lots of people have no symptoms whatsoever & go on to have a perfectly nice BFP...


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to sound totally daft but what are blasts, i thought that was a stage that the embryo's go through after ET.  We had 2 embryo's transfered but i am reading about people having blasts transfered.  Am i being stupid??

Love xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have bad cramps too - especially when going for a wee - I have put mine down to being sore from the egg collection at the moment.

Also i am using cyclogest - i think it may help towards symptoms as i also feel quite sick but i know embryos couldnt possibly implant on day 4 - wishful thinking though never hurt anyone hey !

xx


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies

A quick one after about 4 days silence to let you know that we got a BFP!

Had a HCG (early) on Friday due to severe OHSS and it was positive - had another today plus a pee test and HCG sitting at 460 - which is really good apparently!

We are over the moon - and shell shocked!

Love to all of you out there waiting for your outcomes and I hope this may be the start of a string of BFPs on this board!

Love Tashia xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Huge Congrats Tashia!      Great beta too! Could be double trouble  

Here's hoping we all follow suit very soon!!


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Excellent news tashia - just what we all needed

well done to you both 

xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Tashia said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> A quick one after about 4 days silence to let you know that we got a BFP!
> 
> ...


Hi Tashia

    on your    you must be so happy, i'm really happy for you, i am waiting to do my test I suppose to test on Sun 25th Nov but i may do it on the Sat instead, what do you think. So far still feeling positive, no symptoms except clear mucus (Sorry TMI).

crazybabe


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Tashia congrats on your   you must be over the moon- well done !

acb - you are right about wishful thinking and think i was more optimistic the first few days than I am now = keep it up, I am using those pessaries as well.

mjp- it is confusing isn't it about all the blasts and five day transfers - if I compare myself to you then i should be testing on Wed - ie as that will be 14 days since EC instead I have to wait longer - or rather I would have hoped to be feeling more signs as it were - what a terrible time this 2ww is it really sends one    yes we have similiar blasts - lets hope they do the trick hope the head has cleared - i just keep trying to drink lots of water 

lisa - thanks for letting me know, sorry did not notice the Signapore bit, funny how countires vary as in Oz they only put one back in, they are on about changing the law here too aren't they.

aquababes - blasts are when the embryos have gone to about 100 cell - as you know it escaltes every day and if you have enough eggs they say you can go to blast as there is supposed to be a higher chance of preg but the problem is only about 40per cent make it so you have tohave enough embies to risk it.  They also say the best place for the embies is inside to its all very confusing.

dani - hopefully its late implantation pains!! good luck sweetheart.

cassandra - there does seem to be a few of us having had blasts transferred but Ihave just realised its 12 days since EC (my donor) and 7 days since ET and they still want me to test on 26th.  anyway good luck

right i am going to try and have a break from all this stressing - I just want to know - I keep thinking have I got a dull ache in my tummy? are my (.)(.) getting bigger - am I normally this tired?? and like we all say think I am overanaylsing too much.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Scouse ~ i'm sorry....take care of yourself hun 

Twin Butterfly ~ 

Angela ~ welcome to the thread.....i've added you to the list  Come and join us chatting hun....lots of luck  

Susie ~ hi there, fab to have you here  You test date does seem a bit long but then all clinics seem to vary!! Thanks for the fabulously positive post........lots of luck to you too  

Aquababe ~ have i said hi? Welcome to the thread anyway if i forgot  

Tyler ~ as the others have said some bleeding is really common hun.....did you give your clinic a call?

Crazybabe ~ how are you doing......hope your cold is better 

Dani ~ aw hun, you're still too early......not sure what those pains are but good luck to you  

Hi Sally ~ sending lots of positive vibes your way too, good on you hun.....loads of luck for your next cycle  

Hi Lisa, Cassandra, MJP and ACBICCY ~ hope you are all doing ok   

Tashia ~ thats wonderful news.......so pleased for you. Congratulations 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Liz

I'm fine thanks, cold seems a bit better now thanks, just waiting to do the test on Sun 25th Nov, it seems ages away, i have been thinking positive all through this treatment and so far have gone pretty well, so all i hope is the result is positive and the weekend, do you think it wll make much of a difference if i test a day or 2 early, i have been having a clear mucus for the last few days, hope that's a good sign, i had EC on 07th Nov and ET 09th so does that make it day 12 today for implantation, not sure if i have calculated correct or not.  I am constantly knicker watching etc, I just want my BFP.

Crazybabe


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for your well wishes - really appreciate them!

Crazybabe - dont test early - wait until your test day is my advice...  Easier said than done - but a false reading would only upset you and then you would have to test again on the right day...  

Unsure about signs - as everyone is really different.  I had 2 blasts transferred and day after had a few twinges (not many) and then nothing really aside from sore (.)(.) and then developed OHSS (borderline severe).  Clinic opted to test early with a blood test whilst they were doing all my other blood tests to monitor me for OHSS symptoms etc...

Tummy was swollen mega and has gone down by 5cm in the last 3 days - which is encouraging - still very bloated and cannot lie down - sleep sitting up!

Anyway, good luck to you all - I really wish you all a string of BFPs - we need some on this thread now!    

Lots of love Tashia xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Morning 

LizzyB - Thanks for the welcome.  FF was a great find for me.  It's great to have other people going through exactly the same.  As this all feels a little lonely sometimes as most of my friends have their babies and just don't understand however hard they try.

Suszy - thanks for the Blast info, i only had 2 good embryo's so i guess thats why they just went straight back in. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning. I still have the tummy cramp but no AF so keeping my fingers crossed. Of course like my mum pointed out he tummy ache may have been the 20 cookies i ate when i was feeling low the other day!!!!!

Take care xx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a good morning from me. *Tashia,* congratulations, that's really wonderful news! Although I'm sorry to hear you had OHSS at the same time... how strange that it occurred so late, after transfer. For some reason I always thought OHSS occurs early, at the time of egg collection, but obviously that's not true. Take care of yourself... hope the bloating goes down soon.

Hello to everyone else. Not sure who (if anyone) is testing today... but good luck!

As for me, it's only been a few days since my transfer (it was on Saturday) but I'm not liking the 2ww so far at all. The problem with transfers of blastos is that it all happens very quickly. So I'm already in the 2nd week of the 2 week wait... and it feels like time is crawling... but at the same time rushing! I get alternating feelings of 'it's worked!' 'it hasn't worked!' and I'm just not enjoying the whole experience of the 2ww at all... especially the idea that next week is going to be so important- either very sad or very very happy. And I have no idea which way it's going to go!

Anyway, enough complaining. I know we're all in the same boat...


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Cassandra

I have the same feelings of one minute i think maybe it has worked and the next totally sure it hasn't.  You just want someone to fast forward time so you can either sing for joy or get on with what to do next.

Have a good day

x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all. 

Looks like we are plodding along well, sometimes i wish i had a magic wand and get the the 30th. 
Thank you for your wishes Lizzyb i hope that you are keeping well. 

Contrats Tashia amazing news you mus be over the moon. Hopefully we will get good news aswell. 

Well tonight, wait for it, i have our christmas do. Sooooo early at is does not feel like chriatmas especially here in Singapore where the temp is a conatant 28oC ?++ Anyway  it will be a fun night. I think it is a dinner and some crackers the usual stuff. I was hoping that they would have the full traditional dinner but not looking like it. I was looking forward to all the trimmings. I hope at least that they have christmas pud. That cannot be if there is no bud. As I am off the grog i was hoping to sneak 2 puddings trifle would also be nice, i will let you know how i go. 
Good luck to the testers today Kick axx.    
Take care everyone. 
Lisa. xxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Lisa, have a great Christmas meal . We were in Sinapore last Nov so I'm just remembering the decorations, heat and humidity!

I really empathise with you guys! I have done my first course of clomid and am expecting AF in 2/3 days and the waiting is sooooooo hard. I cant believe my emotions change so quickly from positive to negative. 

I've never had a BFP so I feel like its impossible and just cant imagine the excitment of seeing one. I guess I just keep preparing myself for my BFN as I've kinda got used to it  

Thanks for listening as I'm having abit of a struggle today.

Bibi xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I am having a positive day today for all the wrong reasons !!  Last year when i had my BFP it was accompanied by severe constipation and needing the loo through the night about 20 times !  well last night i got up twice through the night for a dribble, and this morning i had a poop that was so hard and dry took me an hour of too and fro'ing to get it out, my bottom then took about an hour to close !!  it isnt because of dehydration am drinking 5ltrs squash per day.  I think it may be down to teh cyclogest - but using it to convince myself that it is progressing in the same way as 1st cycle did and will result in BFP !!

we need to come up with some jokes or funny experiences to keep us all lighlty amused 

lots of love to you all

ann
xxxxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh no!

I have been pooping every day! And that is very unusual for me!

Dani x


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Evening ladies

ACBICCY excellent poop story.  I am on the loo every 20 mins as well DH finds this very amusing but it is a little tiresome as it never matches up with the advert break on the TV.

I am on day 33 of my cycle so going to the toilet is nerve wracking every time as my cycle is 28 -  36 days.

My mum came to visit today and brought a bag of Brazil nuts with her as i told her they can help with implantation.  Being on day 9 after ET i told her it may be too late so she ate them instead........keeps me smiling through.  Anything to take a break from worrying.  Even thought about looking at holidays to cheer me up.

Take care xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Are brazil nuts meant to help then ?

I get so paranoid about not eating nuts that have just no no'ed them all - I dont really like them but have some downstairs - will have a little feast !!

are you all on cyclogest too ?  bloody horrible things arent they !!  I am a front door user - in my weird way it helps me to thing that it is helping to keep them up there - I darent use back door as it would be sods law i needed to poop after using one and would then be paranoid i had pooped it all out !!

xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

I have read on other threads that Brazil nuts and pinapple juice (not from concentrate) can help with implantation.  And to be honest i will give anything a go if it helps.

Yep on the Cyclogest too, however i am a 'back door user'. don't know why..........just always have.

When are you testing?


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi girls,

Great, this is exactly what I need, some fun conversation about poop & cyclogest   I'm having such a crappy day (no pun intended!!!)... I didn't sleep well last night & woke up angry with THE WORLD!! My poor partner had to calmly sit next to me & listen to me rant about this that and the other. This morning was probably the worst I've felt since I've started this treatment. Don't know why, everything just suddenly seemed hopeless & awful. But thankfully now (in the afternoon) I'm better. I made a batch of chocolate muffins for DP (as compensation for my rant in the morning!) & will make meatballs later & watch dvds.

Let's all chant together: 
I HATE HATE HATE THE 2 WEEK WAAAAAAAAIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway. As for symptom spotting. Nothing apart from a dull ache in my lower tummy which seems to come & go. And also really sore boobs. These 'symptoms' don't really seem out of the ordinary at all, so I'm not going to make them seem more important than they are!

Right, I'm off to write my diary. All this writing is quite therapeutic, I have to say...


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Cass

i acn understand the rants !!  I have been pretty hormonal this time too - at one point before egg collection his voice got on my nerves that much that iwent next door and stuck the hairdryer in my ear on full blast so i couldnt hear him - burnt my ear so was even more peed off !!  excessive i know and he was only telling me a story - but had visions of hurting him and they were making me happy !!!  god help him when i go through the real menopause !! 

xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

whats the theory on pregnancy tests?  I was given a clearblue at the clinic and just told to call the result in.  Others seem to be having blood tests. I guess it's just dependant on the clinic but if  it's(and i am praying it will be) B should you go to the GP to double check.

Oh dear worrying about stuff i shouldn't be worrying about yet!!!


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi aquababe

on my first cycle i just called in the test result and waited until the 7wk scan to see heartbeat.  My phobia sort of dictates that as the vampires not getting my blood unless necessary !!

I never saw my GP at all - midwife came at about 8wks pg and told me to give blood before 12wk scan, that was a huge disaster !!

Mind you i did do about 300 pregnancy tests during the 8 weeks - couldnt believe that those things actually produced lines !! 

xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Aquababe,

Oh they do produce lines then?? I am starting to wonder if I just keep getting duff ones  

Bibi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Aquababe

How are you feeling chick, when is your test day, mine is 25th Nov (Sunday), i bough a test todday, only a boots own make so tempted to test but i kbow its early, have you had any AF cramps or spotting.

crazybabe


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there

I am in the process of burning sausages for tea as DH is on lates this week.

Thanks for the preg test theories.

I have been having AF type craps for 2-3 days now and am worried.  No bleeding yet though.....

am dashing to eat sausages and bubble and squeak!!!!

xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Evening Girls
I am feeling shatterd tonight, really did not sleep well last night, dh was working til 2am - ds wanted to sleep in our bed and when i went up to bed he had had an accident unusual at coming up 6 but he had drunk a lot of water so when dh came up and I was not asleep he sorted the bed out and I knew I had to get up early to get to the dentist in town for 9am so kept waking up evey hour having weird dreams about EC and ET.
I am finding the 2ww hard this week esp without repeating myself that I have to wait a lot longer than everyone else who had blast transfers ie from 12th to 26th despite EC being on 7th.
i am also taking the pessaires and read the side effect are sore boobs and sickness and mimic preg and stop af so we really don't know.
I think we are all in the same boat that we just don't know either way - I don't even know when my period would be due has have been d/ring since 26th Sep (had a period around 12/13 Oct and have been on progynova since 18th Oct) because Angela was my donor I did not have EC.  I am just feeling tired and fed up and jaded.
I have not seen a lot of people recently esp at school due to my mum doing a bit of the school run so am feeling a bit down and isolated.  I just wish we knew now.
re the poop stories!!!! actually quite liked the d/r inj as they kept me regular and meant I lost a few pounds and the progynova seems to be doing ok but do know constipation can be a sign of pg!!
isn't this site fabulous the subjects we talk about!
good luck girls        
sorry I am not so positve tonight all my PMA seems to have gone but don't forget we are PUPO

take care
love
susie


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

SUSZY said:


> Evening Girls
> I am feeling shatterd tonight, really did not sleep well last night, dh was working til 2am - ds wanted to sleep in our bed and when i went up to bed he had had an accident unusual at coming up 6 but he had drunk a lot of water so when dh came up and I was not asleep he sorted the bed out and I knew I had to get up early to get to the dentist in town for 9am so kept waking up evey hour having weird dreams about EC and ET.
> I am finding the 2ww hard this week esp without repeating myself that I have to wait a lot longer than everyone else who had blast transfers ie from 12th to 26th despite EC being on 7th.
> i am also taking the pessaires and read the side effect are sore boobs and sickness and mimic preg and stop af so we really don't know.
> ...


Hi Suszy

I know this 2ww is doing my head in now too, i was naughty tonight i did a test and it was BFN but i sort of expected it as it's way too early, i am just so desperate to see thoe words "Pregnant" thought i'd try my luck, mind you my test day isn't til 25th Nov (Sunday) so it is 5 days early, i have started to get a bit of cramping today, not sure if its implatation, AF on her way or crampings as i have had a bit of a upset tummy, prob due to the antibiotics i'm taking for this cold.

How are you

crazybabe


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Crazybabe - test early you have some guts.  I'm just too much of a scared cat to even think it. going to the toilet freaks me out just in case of AF. I know it's going to be really hard but try to be positive and forget about the test, plus you didn't do it in the morning when the wee is strong!!!  too much wee talk  

ACBICCY - i think i forgot to say 5 Brazil nuts per day!!!! only

BIBI - no in all our goes no 2 lines either, fingers crossed for us this time though  

hope everyone has a good evening - is anyone else eating like there is no tomorrow ( 3 hot dogs and a bag of crisps later!!!)

xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

SUSZY - hi there to you too.  How are you doing? doesn't Monday seem years away!!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

aquababe said:


> Crazybabe - test early you have some guts. I'm just too much of a scared cat to even think it. going to the toilet freaks me out just in case of AF. I know it's going to be really hard but try to be positive and forget about the test, plus you didn't do it in the morning when the wee is strong!!! too much wee talk
> 
> ACBICCY - i think i forgot to say 5 Brazil nuts per day!!!! only
> 
> ...


Hi Aquababe

Yes i know i was a naughty girl, i am still positive about it though, it just said on the test to test anytime of day. So i thought i'd give it a try, silly me. Have you had any AF cramping pains or anthing, when do you test, i think today is day 13 past EC and i had a 2 day transfer on the 09th Nov

crazybabe


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

hey Crazybabe

Lots of cramping for about 2-3 days - worried ( hence eating!!!) I had ET on Mon 12th.  I have taken the full 2 weeks off of work, so I'm generally just resting watching TV and reading.  Bit bored now but no way going back to work.  They all think I'm on annual leave!!!  Did you take any time off work or anything?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

aquababe said:


> hey Crazybabe
> 
> Lots of cramping for about 2-3 days - worried ( hence eating!!!) I had ET on Mon 12th. I have taken the full 2 weeks off of work, so I'm generally just resting watching TV and reading. Bit bored now but no way going back to work. They all think I'm on annual leave!!! Did you take any time off work or anything?


Hi Aquababe

Yes i have been off work since EC on 07th Nov had plenty of rest to give the 2 embies the best chance, i'm trying to remain positive.

crazybabe


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Crazybabe - yep loads of positive thoughts nd if i new how to do those fancy dancing fairy thingy I've seen on these treads I'd be sending them to us all.  I am not too hi-tech and am happy with that  

SUSZY - sorry you are having a rough day, just read your post  

I'm off, got to do the washing up and get plenty of water next to the bed and settle down to Celebs in the jungle.

Loads of love to you all, chat soon.  Good night , happy positive thoughts And lots and lots of luck if anyone is testing tomorrow.

xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

aquababe said:


> Crazybabe - yep loads of positive thoughts nd if i new how to do those fancy dancing fairy thingy I've seen on these treads I'd be sending them to us all. I am not too hi-tech and am happy with that
> 
> SUSZY - sorry you are having a rough day, just read your post
> 
> ...


Hiya

Just after a bit of advice, I have bad cramping pain in my lower tummy, it's not like AF pain it more like cramping pain you get when you have a upset tummy, but constant for about half hour or so now,what could i take to ease it, i have taken parecetamols, not helped i cant take imodium etc can i just in case i'm preg or can i.

Any suggestions.

crazybabe


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

You just have to grin & bear it. I have had pain everyday since the 9th Nov. I haven't taken any pain killers at all. One of the joys   xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Crazybabe ~ not sure about immodium hun. Try and hold off testing if you can....just give those levels a chance to rise 

Tashia ~ hope you are feeling ok soon....still smiling for you 

Aquababe ~ aw, it's fab here....it such a huge community of understanding. Have you been at the cookies today  I'd tell you how to do the dancing fairy things if i knew!!!

Hi Cassandra, Ann and Dani ~ trying hard to think of some good poop stories!!

Lisa ~ have a lovely Christmas party!! Bring it on i say.......i love Christmas 

Bibi ((((hugs)))) for today  

Susie ~ sorry you are feeling low today ~ are you feeling a bit stir crazy hun. Sending lots of hugs ((((hugs))))

Starfaith ~ i haven't got you on my list hun.....what day do you test?

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning to everyone. 
Well i had a great x mas party it was sitting, eating, we had a quiz, guess how many jelly beans in the bottle it was a real fun night. There was NO christmas pudding but it didn't matter too much i had choc mouse instead. Our table won the quiz not hughly to my contributions as the hormones make me a bit dim well that is my excuse and i am sticking to it. But all in all it was a fab night.There was no dancing or music and no juicy stories to tell. Any one else got christmas partys coming up? 

Interesting stories re bowels, hummmm I have no interesting ones really.  

Crazybabe, well i am not sure about immodium i would hold off better to be safe.  
Tashia ,Aquababe, hope that you are feeling good.  
Hi Cassandra, hope that you are well.  
Bibi good luck for today  
Starfaith when are you testing? 

Look forward to reading the post today. Sounds like a good group here. 

    TO EVERYONE. 

Lisa. xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Lizzy I test on Friday.... xxxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Good morning, good morning everyone.

I'm looking out of the window and for the first time in days it's not raining  

Lisa J  Glad you had a fab Christmas party.  I bet it was great to have something else to think about for a while.  And yep i think it's a great group too. I know what you mean about feeling a little dim   i can't always get the right word out when talking....i just totally forget the word!!!!!

I have a friend who i usually talk to about all this ICSI stuff but she lives in America so it was only every by phone and our bi annual trips to each other.  But she had her ICSI baby last month, and although i am totally over joyed for her, i am also a little jealous.  So although i have sent pressies and cards we haven't spoke for a few weeks and so FF has been just a wonderful find.

Have a good day.  I'll check in later


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Did another test last night (number 3) and got ANOTHER BFN!

Been and had my bloods done today - a few days early I know but.....? 

Dani x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Morning girls!

Hooray its sunny   for a change. This rain does nothing for hair with tendancy to frizz!

Thanks for all your   its really helped me. I'm trying to get to grips with your names and stories so bear with me if I get you abit muddled up especially with only 2/3 days before AF due!

Crazybabe Why dont you get some 'Al bran' its very good   and I found the  

Suszy how you doing today? 

Aquababe how are the cramps or craps (not sure if you were back on the poop theme??

Lisa Your do sounded fun & well dun for winning quiz. I expect your homones gave you some unusal and intelligent replies to the questions   I'm sure we'll all have plenty of  Xmas pud & dancing to tell you about!!

Dani666 I'm sorry it was BFN but when are you supposed to be testing as it could just be too soon? 

These cramps are a nightmare arent they..................if they're there I get   cause I think its over and then when they arent there I wonder why that is, I think I'm going  . I tested 2 days ago, far too early and of course  . I was so determined!! 

Bibi xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Bibi

I am not meant to test til Saturday! But I am the most impatient person in the world and I can't eat or sleep I am so stressed! I know its going to be a BFN, it will be a miracle if its not! 

Dani x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Morning Dani

naughty girl !!!  mind you i have to say i am now 5 days past et, 7 days past ec and wondering if they are sticking or not and when the earliest a pg test would show !!!  next week just cant come soon enough.

I have seen ladies on here though that have BFN right up until their proper test dates - so try not to get too disheartened.

My husband just told me a joke - so will repeat it while i remember !!

Husband and Wife go to their first antenatal class.  The topic of the day is how to bend correctly.  The teacher asks the class to think about the correct procedure for picking things up in such a way that it wont hurt your back.  She asks the husband to tell the class how he would go about picking the pen up from the floor that she has just dropped - He responded by looking to his wife and saying.........."Darling just pick up my pen" 

Made me chuckle - I know its a crap joke but hey - keeps the minutes at bay !!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Acbiccy- good joke   Be really strong and dont test til next week!! (say it 10 times each morning)

Dani - I really sympathise with you its a really hard time and our patience is tested to the limit  .


I've been soooooooooo tempted to go to buy a test (I cant have one in the house!!) but I'm really really trying not to. I have found that it makes it more frustrating   and upseting testing early as my AF then seems to arrive  . I'm keeping myself busy so have made dinner, tidied the garden, gonna do the ironing and then go to work.

Bibi xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Can anyone help?

The clinic I used in Greece has just emailed me and asked me to have an ultrasound on day 12 after ET (that is today)!!! Why would they ask for this? What will it show? Will it show more than a blood test? I am so confused! 

Dani x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Dani - I've no idea why they would ask for an ultrasound so soon after ET why don't you give them a call hun?

How is everyone today? I'm off work for a week now so I expect the next few days will drag like mad!    But will be good to have a few days off after testing, especially if it's bad news  

I've not bought the peesticks yet, cause I know I'll test early otherwise   

xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

God I am sooooooooooooooo ****** off! As if I need added stress!
I have emailed Greece asking them why etc etc and why they have left it til last minute to tell me that I need an ultrasound today.  Their reply was 'this is how we track pregnancy'.
I have contacted my local hospital asking for an ultrasound and they said no, not unless I have been referred by my GP as pregnant!!!!
So, I then explained to Greece that it was too short notice etc etc and their reply was 'it is not too late to arrange one for today'.

Urgh!! I could cry! 

Dani x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Danni

it sounds very strange to me - what will it show ??  I didnt think they could see anything for a while ?  Try not to stress honey they shouldnt leave it until today to tell you.  If you have one here it will cost you i think ?

xxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Dani. 

My god that is very confusing indeed. This is my second go at ivf-icsi and i have being on FF for a while and to the best of my knowledge i have never heard of anyone doing an ultrasound at 12 days post ET. I would make an appointment with the clinic to speak to someone or your gp if he/she is good just to clear thing up for yourself. It will make no difference if you are scanned today as if they see anything they will not be sure what it is. There will be no heart beat present anyway at this stage so hence the scan will be very inconclusive i think and increasing your anxiety levels even more. 

Think positive you are day 12, no period so lots of good +++ for you. 

I hope that this is useful. 
Take care of your self. 
Lisa.


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Think I am just going hold back and wait for my blood results. No pint in paying £300 for an ultrasound that I dont need!

As for AF not arriving, I dont get them anyway so I dont know if things are looking good or not   , still feeling very low and not positive at all 
BUT, we are all in the same boat.

Dani x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hang in there danny - best i can offer is another joke

teacher say to class i want you all to give me an example of the word contagious

emma - responds "well miss my mum says that my brother has measles and we musnt get near him becuase he is contagious"

teacher was impressed and asks peter next

peter responds " well miss, when my brother starts to giggle my mum says its contagious as we all start to giggle"

teacher replies "another good example, now johnny what do you have"

johny replies - "well miss, my neighbour has a six foot fence that needs painting and my dad says it will take the lazy "

I can never remember the jokes but these ones have stuck - so best to share quickly !! 

xxx

*post edited to remove word


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent! I love it lol 

Blonde wife (sorry to all you blondes) painting her house, her husband walks in and cant believe what a good job she is making. But to his surprise the sweat is dripping off her.  He askes her, "darling, why are you wearing a leather jacket and a parka"? She said, "Hello, read the f$*king tin, it says for best results put on 2 coats".

Dani x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

girls you make me laugh    and just what we needed - brill jokes
i have to go for the school run in a mo but i am glad we have all been confessing to testing early as i have just done so on my diary - go and have a read, it was on monday and way too early but we all do it.  i hve been down today and have just poured my heart out on there and now i have to go and face the school run after I have been crying.

i am not doing pesonals for now except for dani       I am so sorry sweety you have another bfn and you hvae been through such a lot and I have no clue why they would ask for a scan today, we all know that they say thy cannot see anything until 6/7 weeks so its very confusing and frustrating as they are so far away.  I am so sorry sweetie and think you sitting tight and having you bloods done is the best and there is still a chance.

love and luck and light to the rest of you
are any of you doing diaries - i only look in the ivf but will have a look at the others.
i need to go and just want to say thanks for you invaluable support
i admire each and every one of you and just hope we all get our dreams soon
love
susie


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Suszy - I tested one day early on both my my previous cycles, It's so blinking hard waiting    but I'm determined not to this time so won't buy test til Friday night!  

I've got a diary but I warn you it's very depressing  

Right off to read yours and then I'm going to meet my mum for a drink and chat  

xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow so much has been going on since this morning.

Dani   to you, the whole scan thing seems so confusing and worrying, just do what people have adviced and wait for bloods.  You don't think something could have been lost in translation??

Bibi - not really any cramps today thank God, still panicing each time i go for a wee that AF is coming though how are you?

To all you jokers - nice - I'm one of those sad people that just never has a joke to hand, not even a silly one.

Off to read SUSZY's diary

I hope everyone is have a good positive day.

Loads of love


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Dani - super joke !!  made me have a right giggle

My hubby always comes home with loads - i laugh and then think cor i shall tell that one but by the time i go to tell it i have forgtten the punch line !!!

I havent been doing a diary this time - will have a read of everyone elses though

xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

I've just been reading some of the diary's (Suszy and Cassandra) we really do all push our bodies and emotions to the extreme don't we.  Everyone one of has different reasons for being here yet all wanting the same out come.  I think we are all very very brave Ladies and sometimes i think our DH/DP are just as brave watching us, the ones they love have to endue it while they feel helpless.  Because my DH has Cystic Fibrosis we just feel so very lucky to even be given the opportunity to try and treat each try as a blessing, hoping one day our dream will come true. I also think the concentartion on treatments has kept DH well as he has a focus too.

love Aquababe xx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

The jokes are great, just what we all need!

I've started my own 2ww diary now. Didnt know about them till  you were all mentioning them.

Be thinking of all of you all who are testing tomorrow.

Bibi x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi all

was so inspired that i have also gone off to do a diary !!

aquababe - you are so right - am wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

ACBICCY - good diary.  Yep your chin up lovely, i am the total opposite to you needle wise.  I loved doing my injections.  I felt that they were the only things i had control of in this entire process.  But i have been told by DH and many others that this is a little strange. 

Good night all 

Aquababe xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

acb - thought your diary was brill darling and did not know all tht about you!! great you have both an isci and ivf embroy brill and good luck

mjp-  I have already been reading yours  and think its greatas all the ivf ones must go and have a look at the others - 

bibi - will go and have a look at yours, I thinks its good for us to get it all out as it were and its great for others to read

aquababe - i am the same as i never know any jokes either - are you doing a diary?  you dh sounds lovely

danni - how are you??

lisa hope you are ok 

staitfaith - hope you are ok

good luck girls - feeling a bit better today, am off out for teh day tomorrow so will be back again tomorrow night


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

suszy

Just like to say have been reading your diary and would like to wish you all the luck in the world babe   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

my mil just sent me this one 

A Londoner parks his brand new Porsche in front of the office to show it  off to his colleagues. 
As he's getting out of the car, a lorry comes speeding along too close  to the kerb and takes off the door before zooming off. 
More than a little distraught, the Londoner grabs his mobile and calls  the police. 
Five minutes later, the police arrive. 
Before the policeman has a chance to ask any questions, the man starts  screaming hysterically: "My Porsche, my beautiful silver Porsche is  ruined.  No matter how long it's at the panel beaters it'll simply never be the same again!" 
After the man finally finishes his rant, the policeman shakes his head  in disgust. 
I can't believe how materialistic you bloody Londoners are," he says. 
"You lot are so focused on your possessions that you don't notice  anything else in your life." 
"How can you say such a thing at a time like this?" sobs the Porsche  owner. 
The policeman replies, "Didn't you realise that your left arm was torn  off when the truck hit you." 
The Londoner looks down in horror ........"F***ING HELL !" he  screams........ "Where's my F***ing Rolex


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hope that everyone is doing well. Lovely with the jokes it is certainly good for a laugh. 
I will post some when i can remember some. 
I think we are due some good posts coming to the weekend so everyone is happy and we can all enjoy the weekend. 
I managed by accident to find some walkers crisps the other day. I was wrapped. How easily pleased but not having any since last Dec. i was chuffed finding the i ws going to buy lots of 6 packs but the BBD was the 8th Jan. 08 so no point really. I did enjoy a pack though. For those who might not have read my profile I am temporory living in Singapore and they are not readily available here. I got my freind to send me PG tips in the post how sad is that. I have to say there is next to nothing you cannot find here appart from PG tips. 
Better go and have a cuppa. I hid the crisps from DP he he. 
Hope that everyone is feeling good.    
Lisa.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello ladies, may I join in? I had ET yesterday have 3 embryos in and test date is dec 3.
Lisa, I understand how you can miss a certain food ( junk onot ) when you live far from home.
ACBICCY, nice joke! 
MJP, it is hard not to test early. Last time I did on day 10 and it was a faint line , still faint on day 12 and 13 and it was a chemical pregnancy in the end.This time I won't test.
Future Mummy


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Future mummy,

Welcome to the thread, it's a good place to be in the 2WW.  It has helped me alot just to chat with others going though the same thing.  I test 26th Nov and it can't come round quick enough.  Good luck to you.

Aquababe xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Aquababe, thanks for your good wishes. Good luck to you too! you actually test in 4 days! I could say it is very soon, but it did not feel like that at my last 2 treatments. the last few days seem to be for ever.
   
Future Mummy


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy - you will be testing 1 day after me !!  

I am having a bit of a "I dont think it has worked day today" - weird isnt it - I am feeling really positive but my alter ego keeps having a dig and telling me not to get hopes up as it can so easily be a negative test !!  just hormonal day i am sure !

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

ACB, you mean one week after you! ( I wish it was one day   ) yes you can thank your hormones for how you feel.

This is my 3rd IVF and I am feeling different than the last 2 in the sense, I don't feel different from before ET, and I was not emmotional when I saw embies on scan or when they gave me a photo. I think it is a way to protect myself as I was so devastated the last 2 times that in a way if I don't feel I am PUPO, then itwill hurt less if Ihave a BFN? 
or maybe it is just that after 2 failed IVF, I know that seeing embies on a scan does not mean it will work!. Don't get me wrong, I am not pessimistic or depressed butI guess realistic after 2 BFNs and I suffer from adenomyosis  ( which is a bit like endo , but inside muscle of the womb so can't be treated. It is harmless but it makes pregnancy difficult). 
However I really hopes this time it is different, I did a long prot instead of short and my adenomyosis is now moderate instead of a lot.
I am actually calmer, than the last 2 times. 
The gestone injections are starting to kick in as I feel bloated and I can't close my jeans anymore ( they were very large last week! )

Future Mummy


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi futuremummy, i test on the 2nd december ?  you have put yours is the 3rd ? 

I know how you feel, this is my 3rd go too - 1st one got pg and lost it, 2nd one BFN and today i feel a little miserable and want the 2WW to be over.  Have been convincing myself that those early PG tests will pick it up - havent gone out for one though - resisting temptation so far !

If its not to be then i guess i will have a blinder of a christmas and start again in the new year - god help us all !!   PMA and trying to look on bright side isnt always easy is it.

Perseverance too can help, its down to what you can take/afford i suppose but my first cycle buddy got pg on her 5th go and gave birth to twin girls in august

xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

evening girls
welcome to future mummy and good luck for the 2ww  
crazybabe- where are you honey?? 
acb- loving your diary!  
lisa- how are you today honey 
fabizzy thanks for the lovely comment - some of our circumstances seem the same
mjp- how are you today??   
bibi- how are you feeling  
aquababe= how are feeling  
dani have you the results from the blood test
staitforth -hope you are doing ok
you girls have all been through so much - so good luck darlings - this is my first ivf and not sure if I could keep doing it again and again

well girls not particularly good news for me, had a bit of light blood this am, bit late for implantation bleeding i fear.
also heard of another 5 day blast transfer that is testing in 8 days time that proves again I am testing way later than others - hence should be feeling something surely??
not a good time I am afraid and not even the fire is cheering me up.
just seen a few girls posting on the main thread re the 2ww it just messes us up.

think dh might let me test tomorrow to put me out of my misery

take care darlings and sorry its not more positive all my pma has disappeared
yes there is a very outside chance but I think something happened yesterday inside that made me realise that god whoever has decided its not for me.  we have 2 frozen blasts so we can try FET but how can we keep going on girls.  I have one georg one so I know I am truely blessed and might just have to get all the videos out 
sorry girls 
love
susie


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there.

I just get the kind of feeling we are all in the same sort of mood this evening.  I am just not feeling positive.  This is my 3rd 2WW  too and can't really remember how i felt the other times, just remember how crappy i felt when it didn't work.  So hoping for a miracle.  You know when you just have that feeling that it hasn't worked again!!!! i know most of you do    there seems to be alot of us on our 3rd or more.

Hi Suszy - I've been reading your diary, it's amazing that people out there can be so generous and try and help the world a better place.  Good luck if you do test early  

MJP - been looking at your diary too  

Dani - have you had the bloods done? any new from Greece about the scan, hope you are holding up.

Crazybabe - Suszy is right, where have you gone?

Bibi - where is your diary - can i not see the woods for the trees.

Hope everyone is trying to feel positive tonight. Sorry if i have missed anyone - need a wee, 1000th today!!!!!!

Load of love


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Suzie, sorry you have had some spotting, but many girls get spotting in 2WW, and it can be late implantation ! It is far from over yet! 
Future Mummy


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

I am also in a foul mood girls... 
I woke up from the morning feeling awful, just really emotional. It continued throughout the day. I was so looking forward to come back home in the afternoon... and then when I did return home, DP & I managed to have a long & intense fight which lasted 2 hours. For no particular reason. Just one of those awful fights that go around in circles.
I'm now feeling terribly guilty, that I may have harmed the little embryo with all this tension...   I've been taking so much care all these days. I don't run to catch buses or the tube (which I normally would do), I eat healthily, I basically rest & lie around many many hours every day... and now this, an intense fight with lots of crying on my part. If the IVF fails in a few days, I think I'll feel responsible, that it's because of the fight...
A very worried Cassandra


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi cassandra

dont beat yourself up honey - there is no evidence to suggest that stress harms them.  I asked my consultant - because my phobia is a huge part of my life i was worried i would kill them by getting stressed over needles, and trust me i get into some serious states, but they advised me that there is no known statistics to support the theory - besides - i bet my mum screamed at my dad very day of her pregnancy and i am still here  

chin up darlin, we are all here - get it off your chest and you will feel better for it

x


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Cassandra

We will find out on Monday.  We test the same day so fingers crossed.  Sorry you had a pants day.  doesn't Monday seem a million years away but i am hoping i will have a good weekend and an excellent Monday.  Not sure if i have been the best company today.  DH works for ambulance service, he got a call saying they were short so he has gone in for extra work tonight!!!!

Loads of love


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa ~ choc mousse is _much_ better than Christmas pudding! Glad you had a good time hun 

Thanks Starfaith ~ good luck for tomorrow  

Aw Aquababe, it's hard hun.....hope it's your turn next 

Dani ~ any news from your bloods?   Hope Natasha helped regarding the ultrasound....lots of luck hun  

Hey Susie ~ how are you getting on? Is that you and Ang in you avatar pic? It's fabulous  Sorry you aren't feeling positive today hun....really hoping for you  

Cassandra ~ (((((hugs))))) Please don't worry that you have done anything, your embies are very snug and safe in there and even if you were really stressed today it won't have done them any harm. IF is tough for relationships.....take care xx

Hi Future Mummy ~ welcome to the thread, they're all lovely here and very chatty. Lots of luck  

Hi Bibi and MJP  Hope you are both ok 

Acbiccy ~ thanks for cheering everyone one up hun.....sorry i had to censor you a bit  Sending you some positive thoughts for today  

Take care all, hope i didn't miss anyone but i've got to go take the doggies for a quick round the block.

Much love and luck       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Cassandra,
I am sure that the stress you had when fighting with Husband can not harm your little bean. 
There is so much stress we have gone through and so much more stress we will go through:  when you are about to give birth and when you go for scans, there is also stress and babies are fine!
Think of women who fall pregnant naturally and don't know they are and they drink , party, run, you name it, and they give birth to healthy babies!
I am sure beanie is fine 
Future Mummy


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

morning girls
still not feeling overly positive but am waiting for tomorrow to test!
good luck to anyone testing today       
for you all testing monday have a good weekend.
Will be back on but wont be overdoing it.
take care girls
love
susie


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Good morning

I have woken up with really bad AF type pains....worried....mind you i have had these pains on and off for the entire 2WW, not happy.

Hi Suszy - we both need something to cheer us up don't we?  Good luck if you are going to test tomorrow.  I am hanging on until Monday as DH has hidden the test kit and I'm just too much of a scary cat to test early.  I hope you get a BFP and will be thinking of you. LOL

Cassandra - hope today is better than yesterday  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love and loads of love xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Suszy - I'm testing tomorrow morning too! God it's so damn scarey isn't it    I'm certain it's going to be another BFN just got a gut instinct    I haven't had any symptoms at all. Big hug to you hun 

Aquababe - Sorry you're having those crappy pains but it could be a good thing hun especially if you've been having them the whole 2ww    

Hello to everyone else    Is anyone testing today? 

xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks MJP

I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.  I think we all deserve a BFP for what we put ourselves through  

Love Aquababe


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Bloods= BFN 

Dani


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you Aquababe   but I'm convinced it's going to be another BFN  

Dani I'm so very sorry sweetheart, big hugs to you  

I can't stop   this morning, all these negatives are awful! Why? why? why?


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Dani - sending you a huge hug, sorry to hear that result honey - was sending every sticky vibe i could muster  

Hope you have Dh dh and family to give you some support today.  we are all about if you need us.

to everyone else - good luck, i am negative too - really dont feel pg at all - so convinced it will be a no go for me too - the next week is going to drag !!

i have a job interview now so off to get ready - will catch up when i get back

xxxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Dani - i cannot tell you how sorry i am for you   i know nothing i say will make it better.  ACBICCY is right, we are here for you if you want to scream and shout.

ACBICCY - good luck at the job interview - that'll keep you mind off thing.

Love Aquababe


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

ACBICCY


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

so sorry dani sending you lots of love and cuddles   

good luck to everyone else.

going to try and be positive for the rest of the day!after reading Angelas post - I am going to enjoy the last day of pupo!

love
susie


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

everyone

Suszy, glad you are feeling positive, keep going  

I'd love give personal messages but my brain wont quite manage it today especially as there are quite a few of us now  . Thanks for all your    this week especially the jokes  

From reading all our recent stuff it seems that we're all going through our ups and downs abit but its really helped having you guys to talk to.

I woke up feeling c**p today. I have a cracking headache and have had AF pains  . I feel resigned to the fact that the   is gonna be visiting very soon! I'm not even going to put myself through or waste money on a test.

My progesterone level on day 20 was only 19 which means I may not have even ovulated.

Sorry to be  . Its just so unfair for us all but there's always next month I guess.

Bibi xx

Ps Aquababe my diary is called Bibi's 2ww sanity diary.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Danni, I am so sorry . 
Future Mummy


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello everyone.... 
Well we had fantastic news a few weeks back that we had BFP!!!! ...
sadly we had a miscarriage......   

I really wish all you ladies all the very best for your futures and lots and lots of BFPs....

Be strong ladies.... 


Love rach xxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm really sorry TylerToe  

Bibi x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tyler I am very sorry hun.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm having the most terrible evening  . I'm so sad and premenstrual and feel  . I know its just a matter of time before AF. I just keep remembering that I've managed to pick myself up after this many times before so I can do it again. Its just abit painful  

Thankfully DH has gone out with a mate cause I cant communicate with anyone without   at mo. I'm going to consolidate myself with a nice glass of red, some fajita's and a nite of I'm a Celebrity.................seem to have become addicted!

Bibi xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Tylertoe - so very sorry honey, sending you lots of cuddles and wishes, hope you and DH can find the strength to getthrough it but we are here to lean on as well  

Bibi - naughty girl - red wine !!!!  its not over yet girlie.

I did a very stupid thing and tested early - and its only 9 days past et, i know it wont show anything so have no idea why i did it !!  I got my job yesteday, sheds loads more money than the one i have already accepted - so was feeling good and thought it might be a double whammy - obviously it wasnt and i do feel dissapointed as i dont have any pregnancy symptoms either so dont think its going to work.  This next week is going to kill me !!

hope everyone else feeling positive today

xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dani ~ i'm really sorry hun.....take good care of yourself 

Tyler Toe ~ oh hun, so very sorry to see your news 

Acbiccy ~ well done for the job  Ignore the test hun....means nothing this early and lots of people get BFPs with no symptoms at all!

Bibi ~ hang in there hun ((((hugs))))

Susie and MJP       

All the luck in the world for you both today 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Had the most terrible night, couldn't sleep and at around 3.30am got the worst tummy pains i have had since my last period.  It went right through to my back and was so painful. Am now convinced it hasn't worked.  Surly there wouldn't be pain if i was PG.

Hope everone has a good day, and fingers crossed if anyone is testing.

Love  Aquababe xx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello girls
I only joined the site yesterday so this is all new to me.  I'm half way through my 2WW and will get my BFP or BFN next Friday.  Not feeling optimistic.  Feel bloated as hell from the progesterone supps and get the occasional AF twinges.  Never done IVF before so no idea what signs to look out for. 
Good luck to anyone who's getting their result this week.
The wait is awful.

xxxx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Aquababe- I can understand your anxiety, but actually period pains are really classic pregnancy symptoms! Also, you have to think you're taking the progesterone pessaries so those too can cause pains. But I have af-like cramping on & off since et (it's getting progressively worse) & I take it as a good sign, because normally I only get period pain on the morning of my period, just before I bleed. So I wouldn't lose hope if I were you, although the 2ww is so difficult... and it's so easy to lose hope!


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

girls I did not post last night so have a bit to catch up on but am on my way out to tell my mum the amazing news yes we got a  

I am in shock and cannot quite believe it after all the negativity of this last week.

Thank you for all your support and good luck to the rest of you on the 2ww.

i have not caught up with all the news but was so sad to see of your m/c tyler    its so sad after the euphoria of a bfp.  

It such a rollercoaster ride, despite my niggling fears I am going to enjoy every day of this preg for what it is, its my fourth positve preg test but am sure this is going to be my second success.

i so wish you girls get your hopes and dreams soon and I am so sorry for the bfns and m/c my thoughts are with you.
will be back soon 
love
susie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aquababe ~ This is a good link about AF pains 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Shania ~ welcome to the thread.....lots of luck for Friday  

Susie ~ woooohooooooo......so pleased for you hun. Fab Fab news....congratulations  Enjoy telling your mum!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for everyone on the 2WW
> 
> ~ Much luck to all November and December testers ~
> 
> ...


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations Suszy! That's brilliant news!    
I've been reading your 2ww diary & have been loving it! So great to see your news.
C.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Aquababe, that would be probably implantation pain. 
It can really be felt with some women. Everything is thick, swollen  and bruised down there due to treatment and progesterone supplements so any change is usually perceived ( besides we have learnt to listen to our bodies symptoms). Most people feel implantation and some have a bad time with it, so in a nutshell it is good news  

Susie, this is is such good news! congratulations!

Future Mummy


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone. have been reading the threads for sometime but couldnt face writing anything as felt tempted fate!!!!!  was just wondering if any one got a bfp on 21st november we just had our first bfp on 21st after our first attempt of icsi,  feel like im in a bubble and cant really believe it!! 4years of treatment and trying and our dream has come true.

Good luck to anyone testing this weekend i can understand wanting to test early my husband too had to hide the clear blue!! but hold on and fingers crossed,

big hug to all those who are bfn
xxxx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello again girls,

I'm writing again to ask for advice or tips (or just support!) before I go completely mad!!  

I'm now 1 week past transfer, but because it was a blastocyst transfer, I'm actually 12 days past egg collection. So I'm due to test very soon- the soonest being on Monday. I still haven't made up my mind when I should test, I think I'm in denial!!

Here is a bit of symptom spotting (indulge me!) My boobs have been hurting very much, and are swollen, throughout the IVF cycle, and they are still going strong. Very painful when I sleep especially. The other thing is that I have af-type cramps- have had them on & off after et, but they're getting worse, today they are quite strong. I should say that I usually get af-type cramps on the morning that af arrives only, just an hour or so before the first proper bleeding, so I'm freaking out a bit! However, no spotting whatsoever so far- I always get spotting for 2-3 days before period.

Anyway, I KNOW that symptoms or lack of symptoms mean nothing much... but I just thought I'd share, because I'm really struggling at this point- I've never done treatment before & I don't know what to expect. I've had mood swings throughout this past week, going from happy to depressed / angry, and in general I've found the 2ww by far the hardest part of the treatment. I have no idea how I'll pass the weekend! Tonight DP & I have booked a meal at a nice, cosy restaurant, so that's good... But tomorrow we haven't planned anything, and I'm dreading the knicker watching (usually by this point I would start to get spotting). I haven't got any HPTs in the flat, because I know if I do buy some I'll test tomorrow morning and I'm trying to avoid doing that.

Wish me luck girls, and give me some ideas (if you have them) of what might be going on (I know, stupid question, but again: indulge me!)... this is really the hard bit, as I'm sure you know...  
C.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Cassandra, the symptoms you are describing are actually good news! Af pains with no bleeding happens often with BFPs, ( but not always) . 
As for tomorrow, try and go for a longwalk maybe in the park with friend or DH, and also maybe a movie? or play cards or chess, anything to take your mind of it? also posting on FF as you know helps, so keep posting !! 
I wish you the best,it sounds good so far, lots of     to you for testing date on Monday.
Future Mummy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Stumpy, I've added you to the list hun. Congratulations  We have a thread called 'Waiting for First Scan' if you want to join the others chatting on there.....i'll leave a link for you 

Waiting for 1st Scan - Part 26: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116943.315

Can't really give you any advice Cassandra, it all sounds normal hun but have a fab time tonight and much luck for your test Monday  

Take care all......have a good weekend 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Lizzy - thanks for the AF pains link.  It has calmed me down a little as i was getting a little tearful.

Suszy - total  

Cassandra - go and look at the link Lizzy put on about AF pains.  It helped me. Lets hope future mummy is right and it's a good sign

Shania - welcome, the girls here are wonderful.

MJP - hope it went ok today  

Crazybabe -    here if you need me.

ACBICCY - hope you are ok lovely  

Whomever i have forgotten - sorry!!!

Aquababe xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sadly it's another BFN for us    

Huge congratulations to Suszy  

Sending lots of luck to the rest of you brave 2 week waiters    

xxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

      Can I join you?

      I had my 5th IUI yesterday,so fingers crossed.

    This time I didn't do very well with my follicals,as yet again they couldn't find my right overy!!! but we got there in the end.
    but I had no follics on the right & on the left I had 1 at 8.5 & 1 at 20.5 normally I have more than that but hey ho!!! 

    my Hospital allways tell me to test after 3 weeks,so that would make my test date 13th December.

  I have told my Hospital about this site & they are now putting it in there information pack!!! 

  Anyway take care 

  Francine xxx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ya girls!
I was on this thread a few weeks back and got a BFN. I begin my 2ww at the end of this week so will be jumping back on!
Chat soon!
xxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi guys,

Suszy CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I got my AF today and feel abit pants   but I knew it was gonna happen as I felt soooooooo rough yesterday. 

Acibiccy - I knew I could indulge in the red vino so that it didnt seem so painful  

Anyway I guess I'll keep a little eye on the thread for the next 2 weeks but will say hello again for my next 2ww.......yipee! Thanks for going through the last 2 weks with me and hopefully by the time I come back again, some of you will have had  .

Bibi x


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

HI GIRL'S I'M BACK AGAIN HOPEFULLY 3RD TIME LUCKY THIS TIME,I HAD 3 FROZEN EMBRYO'S TO THAW YESTERDAY BUT ONLY ONE MANAGED THE THAW AND LOST A CELL,(HAS THIS EVER HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE) I HAD THE ONE LITTLE EMBRYO TRANSFERRED YESTERDAY(SO,FINGER'SCROSSED)LUCKILY IT WAS THE EMBRYOLOGIST WHO DID MY FIRST ICSI ATTEMPT IN 2005 WHICH WAS A (BFP) BUT SADLY M/C AT 5MONTHS,THE SECOND ATTEMPT IN JULY THIS YEAR AT ICSI WAS A (BFN) BUT WITH A DIFFERENT EMBRYOLOGIST, I FEEL THE EMBRYOLOGIST MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE IN AL OF THIS! JUST ASKING IF I CAN BE ADDED TO THE LIST AS I WILL HOPEFULLY BE TESTING ON 7TH DECEMBER,SPEAK SOON GIRL'S AND GOOD-LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO IS ON THIS EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTER .             TO US ALL

LOVE SHARON X


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Huge congrats Suszy.  You have given me hope.  

Can i ask you where you went for your treatment?  

Do you know much about the HH or can put me in touch with anyone having Tx there? That's where I'm having my 1st IVF.  

Got overexcited watching Strictly Come Dancing tonight and jumped up and down.  Really hope I havn't blown my chances.  (I had my ET with one 4-cell emb last Monday).  God I'm such an idiot.  Had been very gentle with myself up until at point.  

Good luck to everyone testing in next few days. Will cross my fingers for you.

xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Shania

I doubt very much jumping up and down to 'come dancing' will hurt the embryo.  AS long as you didn't spend the entire show jumping!!!!!! of course i am cannot pass judgement on those watching 'come dancing' as I'm a ' in the jungle' fan!!!!

Aquababe xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Thank you so much for all your good wishes esp for those of you who have had bfns or are struggling with the 2ww.
I still cannot believe it has worked and I was so convinced it had not due to lack of symptoms - I think sometimes you can read too much into everything and I did the same reading everyones 2ww diaries and getting sad when they were BFNS and realising I had none of the symptoms the bfps were getting.

Shania -     welcome to the thread and good luck, I had my tx at Bham because the hospital there was near my donor and we did not want her to do any unnec travel and we would have had to go liverpl or manchester .  Sorry don't know anything about HH but there will be somewhere on here that can help.  thanks for your congrats   I am sure the bubs will be fine with you jumping up and down at strictly come dancing- think I might be a bit worried that you did!  

Lizzy - thanks for the good wishes and for updating me on the list  - it looks good - thanks. might check out that link

aquababe- glad you have calmed down a bit, a lot of the symptoms you have said about are preg ones too good luck  
blue eyes - welcome to the thread and good luck for the 2ww   do hope its 3rd time lucky - you have been through such a hard time so hope this works out for you this time.

bibi - I am so sorry about your af - i thought the headache and af pains were good signs - its just so hard to tell   thanks for your support.

future mummy good luck   you have such sensible advice

mjp     I am so sorry sweetheart - i was so helpful for you

crazybabe    thinking of you

viqui - good luck for the 2ww  

stumpy - congrats might see you on that thread

frannyt -     for the 2ww and hope that your fifth iui works. what a great idea putting this site on the info pack I so wish mine had told me about it - where is your hossie?

acb - hope you are ok - you did test too early like me and it ruined my pma so try and keep positve and hopeful and wait as many days as you can more before you do it again, like me I am not sure why i did it but wish i had not because i convinced myself it had not worked and ruined my pma anyway sweetheart good luck  

cassandra - all your symptoms sound good and if i were you try and hold out on testing too early, i did and it spoilt my pma
i tested today 17 days after EC and 12 after ET (should have tested mon so have still done a bit early) try and keep positive and upbeat and good luck  

lisa j and stairfaith - hope you are ok

dani and tyler   thinking of you at this hard time 

 to everyone on the 2ww
take care girls and thanks for all your support 
will keep popping back so see how you are doing
lots of love
Susie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania, I am from HH. We have a HH thread. Go to main area, then IVF treatment and scroll down to Hammersmith hospital part 21. 
I am testing on December 3. lots of    to you!
Future Mummy


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Morning everyone

well got up this morning with a much better PMA - I had hot sweats through the night and insomnia - so look like crap, makes me feel more pregnant !! 

Craig bought me one of those Wii's for christmas so looking forward to a funny christmas with the family around, something to look forward to if this doesnt work !!

off for a 1st birthday party today, everyone knows i am pupo as well so will fuss over me - not sure i want that as i will feel a fraud if not pg - but hey suppose i better make the most of it !!

I love come dancing & celebrity, hating x-factor this time though !

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

ACB, enjoy your day.You have imsomnia, I have deep sleep with only nightmares  
Christmas will certainly be a good break for us too, after the gruelling treatment.
Hope you sleep better tonight. 
DH gives me a foot and lower leg massage every night to help me go to sleep ( maybe that would help you too ?  ). I told him that I went though all the **** , having injections and side effects, so this is payback time 
He seems happy so I will keep him on the staff  
I know another FF who has her gestone injection done by DH. She told him  the area (bottom) had to me massaged after, for 5 mn as doc said). So he does it everyday ( the thing is no doc advised it   )
Future Mummy


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm testing tomorrow and the closer the day comes the more nervous i am.  I started thinking it hadn't worked, then i get waves of positive feelings thinking maybe this time it has worked.  but i don't want to build up too many hopes as i know just how crushing a BFN is.  WOW this truly is a whirlwind of emotions.  Luckily, my mum is driving 2 hours just to come and sit with me this afternoon as DH is at work today.  I just need my mum, seems daft when you are 32!!!!

Hope everyone is well

Aquababe xx


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello ladies

I've been mostly on the DE threads but I test this Wednesday 28th and as much as I try to take my mind off-- I can't!!    It's in my dreams for sure and pretty much every waking minute   but I am sleeping ok and no symptoms aside fm very slight AF feeling --- OK. stop over analyising!!!  

Hi Suszy! CONGRATS again!!    You're the sunshine for us all. 

Aquababe: Best of luck for tomorrow      keep calm and as relaxed as you can ( yes, i know so much easier said than done!). Fingers crossed for you. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday...
Bea x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone. 
I am just after writing a long post with personels etc and when i hit the post i posted the same time as aquababe and lost the whole thing. Ah dear so this time will not be so long. 

I hope that you all had a good weekend.

aquababe---blue eyes---bibi ---future mummy---crazybabe---viqui ----stumpy ----frannyt ---acb -  
cassandra ---stairfaith ---- I had lovely messages to you all but as i am still as scattered as a 3 year old (the hormones) may i say that i hope you are all keeping well and the little embies are getting snuggled in. 

Dani and Tyler   What a pants. Don't know what to say. I really hope that as the time goes by it will get easier and with some good support you will be back here soon.     

Ya i am good. Like i said real scatty and fairly DIM sometimes and forgetful hopefully due to hormones. I guess everyone is having there E2 and progesterone levels done. My E2 is 4000+ and prog. 400+ (day 8 post ET).  is that where every ones elses is? In have no symptons other than accasionally tender 
(.) (.), tried as, and usually have to sneek a half hr in the day. I was always parchial to 40 winks so may be it is just me. Other then that i am like every one else. One day i think its worked and the next not. 
Offical test day is now monday 1st. Dec. which will be 17 days post ET. Lets see if i can hold out!!!!  

Love and hugs to everyone. 
Lisa. xxxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Bea. 

Miss out on you. I nearly lost my 2nd post i as posted the same time as you. Good luck for testing on the 28th. Not long.    

Lisa. xx


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa.. thanks. 

YES, it seems I am either testing waaay early or your are waaay late! Bizaar how every clinic works differently... annoying too actually.  

Like you I'm feeling very DIm and scatty too. Can't focus on anything, feels like I have ADD or sthg. and my heart is racing as I get overly excited thinking that I'm PUPO and testing soon! Not feeling too tired as I'm sitting around the house all day and reading too much on FF.    

WEll, I'm going to head out and do some shopping to take my mind off things. 

BEa x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Aquababe - I'm keeping everything cross for you! Thanks for message.............how did you do that??

Ruthieshimoo- thanks for your   it means alot..............not sure how to do the personal message??

Bibi xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all


Thanks for the lovely message, unfortunately i tested this morning and got a BFN which i expected as the bleeding turned into more like AF late last night, I am devastated but maybe it weren't meant to be.

We will try again, but we will prob have to pay now as we had the last treatment on the NHS and they only allow one i think, we can't really afford it as its very expensive isn't it, but if we don't give it another go, I would be wondering, What if.  I wish someone could tell us that if we had treatment done in a particular clinic and paid  and they could guarantee a successful outcome we would pay thousands to have our family, but nobody can tell us that and it's just all a big risk.  We have had our treatment at CARU (IVF Wales) i would like to continue there as i know all the nurses etc personally now and they now all what gone on with my notes etc, but also the treatment there is expensive and we had thought of using a Egg Sharing scheme where i get the chance to help others with me eggs and we get the treatment at a high discounted rate, but i don't think CARU (IVF Wales) does that, i know The Londons Womens clinic in Cardiff does, but i dont  know what their live bith sucess rate are. If I knew it weren't going to work, I would proceed with adoption ASAP

Anyway, enough about me, how are you feeling.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Really sorry crazybabe, its pants isnt it! I got my AF yesteday so empathise with you. Sending you lots of  .

Bibi x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Crazybabe, I am really sorry.  
Future Mummy


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

suszy- Im having my treatment at yoevil district Hospital.

      Mind you when I went the other day I told them that I get really bad belly pains & that they are so bad I have 

    to go to bed & sleep them off!!! now im on my 5th IUI & they have said I could have mild Endometriosis!!! 

    I did put a post up awhile ago if anyone had any ideas what The pain could be,but no could help me.

    Anyway   to all you ladies on your 2ww

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Crazybaby... so so so sorry to hear your news.    

Stay strong and take good care of yourself.    
b


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Crazybabe, I am really sorry. Again I understand what you are saying re the best place which garentee higher results. It is so flustrating. Hope that you keep strong and we will all get our dream its just when?  
Sorry also Bibi. Stick with it it will be our turn soon.  
Sending you lots of hugs. 
Lisa. xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Evening Girls
hope you ok and not going to loopy - its so hard esp the nearer you get to the test date

crazybabe   I am so so sorry honey - thinking of you- hope you get some answers its so hard though as they all say there are no gurantees.  thinking of you

fabrizzy - sorry I missed you out of my last post hope you are doing ok

aquababe      good luck for tomorrow
franny - good luck
bea - this is a good place to come for the 2ww   how are you bearing up - not long to wait - you are testing a lot sooner than I did - good luck   

bibi  
acb - glad you have your pMA back - it worked for me and am sure you just tested too early, funny story about your dh and your friends giving you massages - i might try that!!  where did Craig get the Wii they are very rare despite being in it dh has decide he wants one now and of course they are all sold out, my parents go to germany later this week so they might be able to get one. have seen them at our neices and nephews house and at friends but not sure I like the way it takes over!
cassandra  
future mummy 
sharnia  
mjp 
blueyes 
viqui  
lisa  

good luck to everyone and sorry if I have missed you out


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Crazybabe - really sorry about yours news    My clinic, Nurture at nottingham do a free treatment if you egg share.  I am not so brave as to do that, I know it sounds selfish but i would be devastated to know my egg had made someone else pregnant but not me - I know thats a selfish outlook and i i am so glad that there are loads of other people who do it.  We always said that i would consider that if i had a sucessful pregnancy first.  We had same problem with only one go free on NHS - I have written loads of letter sto govt, primary care trust, local MP etc but they told me that cancer patients deserve the funding more than fertility !  My GP has helped me with two of the drugs needed and put them on repeat prescription so that helps.  And FF ladies advised me where to buy cheapest drugs so i ended up saving approx £2000 on those, so if you look around it can be done slightly cheaper.  I would not swap clinics though - I love mine and am sure we will get there in the end.  I found it hard last time handing over money to them and then not getting pregnant - its a strange feeling blowing all that money and then having nothing t show for it - this time its £4200 - hoping i havent done the same !!

Anyway - high to everyone else - hope you are all still sane.  I feel like i have a period coming so not sure its going to work - but still trying to stay positive.

I have been sent a joke so thought i would share :
Subject: what retired people do all day



Working people frequently ask retired people what they do to make their 
days interesting.
Well, for example, the other day Aggie and I went into town and went
into a shop. 

We were only in there for about 5 minutes. When we came out, there was a 
cop writing out a parking ticket.

We went up to him and said, 'Come on man, how about giving a senior
citizen a break?'
He ignored us and continued writing the ticket. I called him a Nazi 
Creep !

He glared at me and began writing another ticket for having worn tires.

So Aggie called him a ****head. He finished the second ticket and put
it on the windshield with the first. 

Then he started writing a third ticket. This went on for about 20
minutes. The more we abused him, the more tickets he wrote.

Personally, we didn't care. We'd come into town by bus. 

We try to have a little fun each day now that we're retired.

It's important at our age.


love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning ladies.

Thank you so much to all those who sent good luck messages.

I am totally freaking out and don't know what to do with myself   I have called the clinic and they said no need for a blood test which confused me a little as so many ladies seemed to have had one, they said the only true way to see if it is a viable pregnancy is for a scan in 3 1/2 weeks time.  So we wait!!! 

Crazybabe - i am so very very sorry.    If you have the strength, do one more cycle, this was 4th time luck for us.

Good luck to everyone - i think I'll be a bag of nerves until scan day.

Love and hugs

Aquababe


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

wow congrats aquababe that is fab news   
see on the next thread  witing 4 1st scan and your right i am a bundle of nerves all day and just counting down the days til the scan

good luck to anyone else testing

thinking of u all


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wonderful news Aquababe..... CONGRATULATIONS!!             

This is another great news to start the day! 

Susy: I know I'm testing so much earlier than you which is making me nervous. I know you firsted tested on 12dpo and it was a neg, my first test is 13dpo!! gulp. Well, I definitely won't be testing any earlier than this date. The clinic has me testing on 28th, 30 and 02 Dec. I have my ClearBlue waiting for me for 28th! btw: I also are not feeling any symptoms aside from a very very slight achy stomach feeling. Now that you're BFP, I'm not worrying about that as I would be!!  

 to eveyone. 
Bea x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Aquababe - what wonderful news well done


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Great news aquababe!!! Enjoy  

Bibi x


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Just after some advice really, i'm on day 11 of my 2ww (due to test 29th Nov!) and just wondering what Pregancy test you girls bought?

Thanks

Chloe


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Aquababe. 
I am delighted for you.     Wishing you all the best. 
I am having a pants day. I knew my time would come. Woke with some niggly pains in the groin and ovary like pain could not sleep. drove DP to work, foul humour as i was thinking the worst. Took it easy, feel really bloted as well. Still no sign of AF thank God. All the thoughts of my last BFN came back to me. Managed to nearly knock the mirror of the car lack of concentration so all in all feel sxxt. 

I have my fingers crossed for every one and me that no AF arrives. 
  to every one. 
Lisa. xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I promised myself that I would stay far away from here.... but of course I can't! 

How is everyone doing? 

I woke this morning with really sore boobies - should I get excited or could this be the progestorone 

Arrghhhhh I hate this 2WW - I wish I could sleep for a week and then wake up...


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am feeling dizzy....


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

wow caz - dizziness is an excellent sign - thats what i had on my first attempt !!

I havent had it this time sadly, not to worry though PMA will prevail - not long tl friday  

xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi there. also on my 2ww. test day is tomorrow 27th, and still no AF. is that a good sign? had my ET on 14th.  to all of you with not so good news, i have ben reading and watching all of your progress.  congratulations to everyone with a BFP. have soe boobs also, would that be a good sign or progsterone. feel like ,m going out of my mind today    to you all xxx nikkinoodles


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

think i have gone mad as can,t even spell!!!!


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi nikki

both are good signs but can also be symptoms caused by drugs - good luck for tomorrow - you have better willpower than me !!

xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

thanx for that, this has been the worse day for me so far! just dreading getting there tomorrow and stil having BFN . hope everything goes well for you too! will keep you posted!    x


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Today is the worst day so far for me as well ... I am so anxious, still have 2 days to go and I can't stop thinking about it! I am definitely going crazy.........

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Nikkinoodls.    
bea


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good afternoon to all

We are probably testing tomorrow (3rd iui) AF due on wednesday but had radiating back and abdo pain today (sim to Af)..so at least if is bfn we will know in advance.

Am dreading another negative result..especially as ive found this 2ww to be ok in the main.

Have been trying not to read too much into things this time but cant help it today as is so close.
Today is day 14 post ovulation day 29 of a 30 day cycle and im going mad.

Its probably worse today because ive not much to at work and DP is working till 1am tomorrow so will be on own tonight stressing. Only symptoms have been digging pain in ovary area, sore nips last couple days and had a few high temps (triphasic again this cycle at high 37.0) but was same last time when got bfn...

Dont care if i never get another xmas pressie or any wedding pressies come to think of it, as long as we can have a BFP!

Will try to remain pos, but will probably be back on in a few days to tell the opposite.

Good luck to all testing this week. 

Pip


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

nice to know not only one going insane! bea good luck to you too!!   . pipgirl i totally agree with you about xmas pressies, would never want anything again EVER!!!!!!! good lluck to everyone on 2ww nikkinoodles


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

OH MY GD!!!!!!!!! I CANT BELIEVE HOW MANY OF US ARE ON THIS 2WW ROLLERCOASTER,I JUST THOUGHT I HAD TO POST TO SAY SOOOOO SORRY FOR ALL OF YOU WHO GOT THE BFN(DONT GIVE UP GIRL'S, YOUR DREAM WIL COME TRUE SOON X) I WANT TO SAY A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU GIRLS WITH THE(BFP) ANG GOOD LUCK AND FINGERS CROSSED FOR EVERYONE ELSE WHO WILL BE SOON TESTING,SENDING TONS OF                 TO EVERYONE ON THE 2WW,

ALL MY LOVE AND PRAYER'S SHARON


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

MJP ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun 

Bibi ~ sorry to hear the witch arrived....lots of luck for your next cycle  

Crazybabe ~ really sad to see your news too, i was really hoping for you. Take care 

Francine ~ welcome back hun, wow your clinic always make you wait so long! Well done on getting FF in the info pack.....sent you bubbles 

Sharon ~ welcome to you too.....you're all added now. Sorry hun, had lots to catch up on......good luck  

Chloe ~ hi there, welcome to the thread. Lots of people swear by clearblue but i think they're all much the same 

Caz ~ what day do yo test hun? Hope the dizziness has gone now....are you feeling ok? Your dog is just gorgeous.....looks a bit like mine except that mine is a hairy lurcher. Same colouring though and same big nose 

Hi Nikkinoodles ~ loads of luck for tomorrow.....everything crossed for you  

Pip and Angela ~ good luck for tomorrow too  

Shania ~ i'm sure all the hopping up and down will be fine. I love SCD too 

Susie ~ how are you doing....still smiling for you 

Future Mummy ~ love your avatar pics!

Acbiccy ~ how was the party? Lol at the old lady joke 

Welcome Bea ~ not long now  

Lisa ~ aw it's really annoying when you lose posts!! Hope you are ok 

Aquababe ~ congratulations, really fab news 

Take care all....much love and luck       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Evening girls 
       

aquababe - many many congrats on your           well done - it won't sink in for days!!  I have scan in three weeks on 17th so we can go through the next few weeks/months together too - think lizzy posted a link waiting for a scan so might join that.

caz - i again sweetheart - sounds like you have some good symptoms going on there girl  

future mummy  

shania  

mjp/crazybabe/skybreeze/bibi  

cass believe dizziness is a good sign  

lisa good luck  

blue eyes  

piggy - good luck  

nikkinoodles       good luck for tomorrow

pipgirl good luck for tomorrow   

acb keep positive   

bea - try and keep calm and pms says she who did neither but i am sure its going to work so just enjoy the last few days of being PUPO

good luck to everyone else
take care
the news is still sinking in for me!
love
susie


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello to everyone. 
I want to wish all the testers today the BEST of luck. I am in Singapore so you are all snuggled in bed at the moment. I am 8 hr. ahead. 
I hope tht later today we have more BFP to add. 

Love and    to all. 

Lisa.


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

We all hope so Lisa - wishing you lots of positive vibes for test today and eagerly awaiting result.

Hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning ladies

I really just wanted to take the opportunity to thank you all so very much for all your support, guidance and advice over our 2WW.  This was my first 2WW on FF and i have found it to be a life support.  I really can't express how grateful i am to you all who have been on my journey with me.  SUSZY, Crazybabe, MJP, Bibi, Dani, ACBICCY, future mummy, Lisa J You have all be wonderful.  Big thanks to LizzyB too. I wish us all well and i hope I'll see on some of the threads.

We are super excited about our BFP but it still hasn't sunk in.  Because we never thought we would get to this we were not prepared and had no idea of the hurdles that how face us.  But we stay positive and thank God my body has shown us that we can do it if we wait long enough and keep at it.

Good luck to us all.  And I'll still be on FF for chats 

Aquababe xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so blinkin scared. What if's and all that. We have decided that this is our last IVF for our sanity and pockets. I am not so postive. Just what frustrates me is that I had my son and those arsy midwives hadn't mucked up he would be here now!!!! 

Sorry for the rant just my life seems so worthless and boring! 

On my last two pregnancies I knew it had worked before I tested. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Caz

yes i know how you are feeling - I knew last time as well - because i have no inclination this time i am seriously pooping it !!  I would go again as we have 4 frosties but that didnt go well last time and even if it did i have no idea how i would get the time off now as i am starting new job on monday - so all our hopes were pinned on this one.

As for those midwifes that dealt with you !!     there really isnt anything positive to say about them now is there !! Did you take action against them ??  I dont know how you managed to get over something like that.  The midwife i had was an older lady been in the porfession for years - I really liked her but was quite upset that they never contacted me after i had lost the baby, i was just left to my own devices - I thought perhaps a call or something to see how i was coping would have been appropriate but then i suppose they are so busy.

are you tempted to test early ??  I am scared now, dont want it to be over 

xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am very tempted to test every day have plenty in the house. It is way to early to show anything at the moment - I do know that, I cannot even have time off work as both bosses are off sick, another is on holiday and I am on my own in the office with no-one to talk too! boo hooooooo

Maybe I am shooting my mouth off to early - I blinking hope so...

We are seeking medical negligence at the mo - its a waiting game - isn't life?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

can i join you, im on my 2ww had et yesterday, they put back an 8 cell and a 5 cell, really nervous about it this is my first cycle.

Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

HI LISA,THAT IS 2 GOOD EMBIES YOU HAVE WITH YOU ON BOARD,TAKE IT EASY AND HAVE YOUR BRAZIL NUTS AND PINEAPPLE JUICE TO HELP THEM TO STICK AROUND,GOOD-LUCK
LOVE SHARON


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi there everyone, thanx for all the well-wishes. unfortunately    AF just hasn't arrived. due to drugs- typical. hopefully will start next cycle ASAP. good luck to all people on 2ww and anyone having further treatment!!!,


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky, I am so sorry 

Lisa, welcome to this thread and lots of   to you. 

Aquababe, enjoy your 8MW!

I feel better today but very bloated. Cooking a nice meal tonight and watching Spooks, that should distract me a bit from 2WW.

Future Mummy


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hiya
I have just joined this website...i found it by accident! But it looks really cool and i wish i had found it earlier.
I am at home, have been signed off work while i am on my 2ww and i am bored and scared to do anything!!! 
This is our 1st go and we have had ICSI at Bourn Hall. I had EC on 20.11.07 and had 6 eggs, 5 were good enough to use for ICSI.
3 fertilised (All grade 1's/two had 4 cells & one had 6 cells).I had ET on 22.11.07. 
Throughout the injections, scans, EC i have taken everything in my stride but on the morning of having to call to see if your eggs have fertilised I completely collapsed with all kinds of feelings and emotions. And now i am finding this 2ww unbearable. One minute you are happy and very positive and secretly planning how your life will be with a baby then the next you are banishing those thoughts scared you will jinx it if you think it...Does that make sense to others or is it just me?
Then there is the question of dare you do a sneeky home pregnancy test? What if its negative and you feel devastated early or worse what if its positive and you get excited then then bloodtest at the the clinic reveals that its negaitive...Does that happen? 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi Anastacia. this was my first cycle too, but no joy for us. just think you have to stay positive and deal with how you feel day to day. everything that you feel is normal so just stay relaxed!!   hoping for  for you!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Anastacia, welcome.
To answer your pee stick question, there is a danger that you get a wrong result so better not to do it, ,  however I did do it last time    as could not wait any longer. 
If you do, no need to test before day 13 ( as too early), and when I did it digitally I got a pregnant sign, then when it was a line it was very faint. The reason was it was a chemical pregnancy, ( something happened but embies did not attach), so unless you get a full fat line, it does not mean anything, and the digital gives a positive result with the faintest line. Lets put it that way, if a digital say neg on day 13, it is a good chance it is a negative.
However sometimes the peestick gives a neg and the blood test says it is a low positive ( that can then go either way)! you can not be sure 100% with a pee stick.

You must be even more confused now 

Future Mummy


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Nikki
Thanks for listening. I am so sorry to hear that you got a BFN. Are you going to try again?


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hiya Future Mummy

Thanks for the advice.
I think i will wait...it all sounds complicated.
And i only have 8 days to go!!!  (5.12.07) the day after my birthday, a very stressed birthday i feel!


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

HI everyone !!
I'm back on the 2ww again! Did nt seem so long ago that i was here last!!!!
This time its with clomid 50mg. Docs said that i have a chance of multiple birth as 3 of my eggs are fully matured!!!  The nurse also said that she has agood feeling about this!!!! 4th time lucky!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!!
Just had anice relaxing bath and now going to chill in front of the tv and watch somenthing to numb my brain!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Anastacia, we have three frozen embryo so can pretty much start again straight away. It has been a weird day, but I have my family around me, and that has been a huge support. Only scared that my dream won,t come true but have to be positive.                 only time will tell. keeping my fingers crossed for you nikkinoodles x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Nicky - really sorry   

I was a naughty girl yesterday and tested again - splashed out on digital ones too !!  was a negative test - but i think i was expecting it - I know its not quite over yet there is still time - but i knew last time way before now, I think i tested about day 10 and got feint line and then every day after it got stronger until test date it was huge !!  I had all sorts of symptoms last time but the dizziness was the give away.

This time i have nothing - no symptoms at all - although last night i did have a banging headache and some dizziness.  I also had a dull ache across my tummy too - like you were holding a wee for too long but i didnt need to go.  I am seriously praying that these littel humbugs are just playing me up and will plant late.

anyway - hope everyone else is well this morning and as sane as can be expected !!

lots of love

ann
xxx


----------



## Sunshine73 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?

I'm on day 7 of my *16* day wait on my first ICSI TX .... yup *16 days*!!!!! I test a week on Frida

Been okayish so far, but had some AF-type pains last night that started me thinking that things may not work out this time. I'm torn between trying to get reassurance from other people and just keeping my head down as I know realistically unless AF arrives or I get a BFP then everything else is guesswork.....

Just thought it might be comforting to be with other people that are going through the same thing...

Hope you're all doing ok!

xxx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Sunshine

we are all going nutty here - so you are deffo in teh right place  

mine is a 16 day test as well - I think its so that it gives planety of time for things to work as implantation can be as late as day 14 and then it takes a couople of days for hormone levels to rise to a good level ?

xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

have just been reading about your waiting time is 16 days. mine was only 13 days after ET. by all accounts that seems to be a bit early. do you know if some clinics do the same? just holding onto every hope!! xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Morning girls,

Im so sorry for the BFN,      

I dont test until 17 days past et!!!!!! Its ages away!!!!!!!

How is everyone today?

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I test 14 days post EC. So every clinic is different .
Today is not a good day for me. Mind you When is 2WW a good day ? 
I woke up with headache, muscles sore, I feel my digestive track is not at its happiest, all progesterone side effects, and I have nightmares every night. I feel a bit down as today feel like I will test negative. All this hormones are playing with  my sanity 
yesterday, I started to feel like water down there in the evening, thought I was bleeding , ran to toilets and it was just clear discharge. Have any of you had that? I did not experienced it the last 2 times. 
This morning it is ok.
Future Mummy


----------



## Sunshine73 (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess the later you leave it to test, the more likely you are to avoid the heartache of getting a BFP shortly followed by a BFN? That's the way I'm looking at it anyway.

Really not sure whether I'm doing ok or not - just can't imagine that its worked, and feel like every twinge is AF on her way... I guess that's normal though?

My clinic said that generally if it hasn't worked you get AF on around day 10/11, so if I can get this weekend out of the way without any bad signs I may start to feel a bit more confident.

Future Mummy, its my first time and the only syptoms I've had so far is a bit of stabbing when i coughed, a bit of bach ache, and had minor af pains yesterday evening... sorry!

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sunshine 73 ,

I also have those symtoms, and the other day when I coughed, I had such a stabbing pain on right side, I thought I had lost any chance of implantation  

Future Mummy


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the new commers you are definatly in the right place. Wishing you all the best.    

I too am on a 17 day wait following icsi it is now driving me simple mad. I test monday. Lots of ups and downs and like someone was saying visualising life with a baby then thinking that it will not work. It is the most hardest time the 2ww especially after 10 days as the temptation to test  is over powering. I am glad to have FF as i can rattle on here. 

Lisaxx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

futuerMummy. 

I was going to answer your ? in the last post but forgot. Jees i will have senile dementia by the time i get pregnant, i am still so DIM sometimes.    

The clear discharge i got a few time but i am doing the prog suppostaries (Vaginally) sorry tmi so i blame that, but i don't think it is anything to worrk about. I had the exact same as you i coughed the other day and it was like as if something popped near where my ovary is, god it was like a big prick of a needle (sorry can't explain any other way) gave me a shock i have to say. I seem simular to you in term or aches and pains. God I never thought i would spent so much timew scrutinising aches, pains and Knickers!!! I am back at work so that takes my mind of it all. When do you test? I do on Monday. 

Bye for now. 

Lisa xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lisa,
I have no short term memory left, the drugs have made my brain like toffee!
I don't take the pessaries , I have the gestone injections so can't blame cyclogest for the discharge.
I test on Monday too, are we there yet? 

Future Mummy


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have started bleeding so all over for me again - at least i have now been put out of my misery !

good luck to everyone else

xx


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

hoping to join as i had et today and keen to join a 2ww club! 3rd cycle but 1st et so very excited. we had 13 out of 14 fertilise, 1 grade 1 transferred and 8 in the freezer as back up so very pleased but taken 7 months of ohss etc to get here. rollercoaster is an understatement!! frightenend to move or do anything in case my embie leaves me. i had icsi but my test is 2 weeks today. strange that is differnet for different hospitals. fingers crossed. must resist temptation to test early!!


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Abciccy. 

So sorry to hear that you started bleeding. Life is not just fair sometimes. We are all battling in one way or another. Keep well and strong. 

Lots of    

Lisa. xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Lisa

cant stop crying - am devastated - this was the best chance i was ever going to get as i have been at home and fully relaxed - just goes to show it makes no difference.

will go again as soon as we can, my clinic make me wait for 3 months though so will be march now

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

ACBICCY, I am so sorry. It is so hard, take time to rest and cry and talk to DH . Also when you have your review with your doc, ask him plenty of questions, about the drugs and what will be different next time and maybe tests before next treatment etc... I had a very long list of questions at my last review.
Lots of    to you,
Future Mummy


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Annie - babe, I am so sorry. What a bugger. So unfair. Maybe we will be cycling together then? I am not holding out much hope. 

Take care of yourselves and enjoy that bottle or two...


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Caz

just sent my clinic an email - not sure how we will get another cycle in without alerting new employers !  hospital is a 3hr round trip minimum and so cant get scans/blood taken and get in to work on time - will have no holiday either - hoping they can let me do things at a local clinic so i can start again in 3 months with frosties.

am truly gutted 

have fingers crossed for you and hope this one is your time

xx


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hiya Acbiccy
So sorry to hear your sad news. 
thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Abciccy.

So sorry to hear your news, your right, I also took the 2 weeks off work and a few other girls and FF and totally relaxed and we all get BFN's too, you think that your doing the right thing by relaxing and then when this happens you begin to wonder.    

Just make some time for yourself now and try and do things you enjoy.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi abiciccy, so sorry to hear about your news I also took two weeks off work but felt that i needed too so that i can concentrate fully on this.   keep positive for next time!
Also could anyone help with a question. i stil have no bleeding and my clinic said it may be up to a week, but i have been getting very occasional strong cramps which last only a few seconds and then disappear. nothing like AF pains xx


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Well i'm afraid its a BFN for us this morning, AF arrived early hours of this morning  To say were heartbroken is a massive understatement and unfortunately i'm at work feeling miserable dealing with stroppy people and so close to just walking out after they screwed me over on my wages! I was prepared for a negative after yesterday so hasn't come as a massive shock, just feel very frustrated at throwing away £6k! (ICSI + PESA + drugs + tests + unpaid time off!) let alone the emotional side of it...

I will phone the clinic at 9 to let them know and hopefully try again at the end of Jan (after 2 AF's) I'm off to apply for another loan...wish me luck!  

I will be keeping an eye on all of you and hopefully see some more BFP's, congrats to those of you who recently got BFP's you lucky girls!  

Love Clo xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Clo

So sorry to hear your news hun, I know you feel i have just got a negative result on sunday last week too, I gave everything the best possible chance and had the full two weeks of work (Unpaid) and it didn't make a difference unfortunatley, I am gutted, like you said it's so emotional to go through treatment and when you get a failed result, it just makes you feel so down and empty.

Take care you yourself, I'm always here if you want a chat ok.   

crazybabe


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am so so sorry to hear all the BFNs    My heart goes out to to you and yr partners/husband & families.     

This makes me feel very inappropriate and with a heavy heart to tell you that I tested yesterday and it was a BFP!! My journey was a long one - 9mths clomid, 1 x iui, 4x icsi and now DEICSI, all taken over a 6 yr rollercoaster. I need to test again tomorrow to confim as it was only 13dpo yesterday and to see that the hcg levels are doubling. It's a start of another long worrying journey but I am like everyone over teh moon that at last, we do have something positive and we hope with all hope that it will be a smooth journey from now on (please, please let this be...). 

It's not easy ladies but please don't despair, I hope I have given you some hope. It will HAPPEN. 

lots of love
bea xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Well done Bea - wonderful news      

I am a little disheartened but still determined.  I have already contacted the clinic and will go again in feb/march !!

Clo & Crazybabe, I know exactly where you are both at.  I have spent just over 5000 on this cycle with now nothing to show, it was 2500 last time too - so its horrible wondering if you are throwing good money away for a dream.  I have decided that we will live on tesco value beans for next two months   will help me save for next go and should sort the diet out lovely !! 

It makes no difference at all what you do.  I have now had 3 attempts.  The first attempt I was in work next day after EC and up to my eyeballs in stress - hurt like hell - could hardly walk but yet still got pregnant    This time i have been totally stress free, realxed and done nothing at all - and it failed    I will be working on the next attempt and as i start a new job i will need to keep it under wraps so will see if i need stress to get them implanted !!

Dont give up girls - will meet again on next 2WW

xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Clo, I am very sorry.  

Bea, congratulations!!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bea - don't fee bad about posting your BFP, I think you well deserve it after trying so long! It gives the rest of us hope and i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks for your messages girls  

Crazybabe - Have you had your follow up consultation yet? do you know what your next stage is? I've got my consultation next Thurs and want to go again in Jan (need something to focus on or will go nuts!)

Love Clo  xxxx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Bea, congratulations.  You more than deserve it after all this time. Chloe/Acbiccy, sorry to hear your sad news.  It really is such an emotional process and like all you girls I hate the fact we have to pay all this money and only have a 30% or so chance of success.  I'm having my blood test at HH tomorrow and I feel surprisingly calm about it at the moment. I'm sure i'll be gutted if I get a BFN but I know i'll get through it eventually.  It's just the unfairness of it all that I can't stand.  My sister got preg naturally the first month with both her kids and good friends of mine are the same.  Why can't we be the lucky ones??

Anyway, i've just been relaxing in Dorset for the last few days with DP and I can highly recommend it to all of you.  Fresh air, fish and chips and some nice seaside and country walks.  Heaven.

Future Mummy, good luck for your test.  I know you're not far behind me. 

Take care and stay positive
love
Shania
x


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

congratulations bea-don't feel bad about advertising you bfp. it raises the spirits whilst waiting as it reminds me that for some people it does happen. hopefully me too! 13 long days to wait..
clo and acbiccy i have huge admiration for your determination and perseverance. mine has been a 2 yr 8 mth journey so far and we have now said goodbye to just short of 10, 000. makes you wonder what you pay your bloody taxes for. it feeld like a penalty for not being able to get pregnant sometimes.
wish i didn't have to go  back to work on monday. i forget to keep drinking and being surrounded by 5 year olds during this already aggonizing wait is pure torture! 
how soon have others lost all their ec pains. i have twinges when i need to pee and when i do pee too. had ohss last time so being a slight hypochondriac this time!
nick


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh Bless you nick - I know how you feel - I sent hundreds of letters to my MP, the prime minister, NHS director, primary care trust and anyone else who would listen !!

why should i pay tax for the social scroungers to have free prescriptions and pop babies out by the dozen when i have to remortgage my house and take out loans - their response was that cancer patients need the funding more than we do !!  so basically we can suck on it !!

Lots of people we know are emigrating - I have to say sometimes i do wonder why i love being british !!  Its a fantastic country just badly run at the minute i think.  I am voting jeremy clarkson for PM !!!

xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Firstly congratulations to Bea on your  i am really pleased for you. have been reading eveyones posts and agree how unfair it is to have to pay also. having a really down day today. have spent most of it crying. was due to go back to work, but just can,t face it! i knew that i would be working with a colleague who is pregnant today ( and bless her it,s not her fault, but just don,t think i can face that today!)  so have phoned in sick. thought i was being strong and positive, but i,m so worried about the future. i went to see my lovely godson yesterday( he always brings a smile to my face) but brought it home what i haven,t got!! sorry to be so negative but feel that i will never fulfill my dream   . also still no af so feeling uncertain when we can start again x nikkinoodles x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Nikki

Life is just so unfair isnt it - My cousin is pregnant at the moment and due to drop her 2nd child in about 6 weeks, I am godmother to her first son and whilst i love to see him i too feel gutted that i dont have the luxury of getting pg when i want but have to wait for consultatnts to tell me !  I love her dearly but its so frustrating when they try to understand how i feel but give me all this false sympathy because they have no idea what it is like to have fertility issues.

I am really positive though - I was pregnant through christmas last year and didnt enjoy it much - 2007 has been the crappiest year of my life - so i fully intend to make use of this christmas in the coctail and bevvy dept   and then i am going to see the new year in with champers and continue my quest through 2008 to get that baby !!!  I have a new job starting on Monday and lots to look forward to - so will not be giving up !!

I hope you can find something positive to focus on, I know how hard it is and i have the luxury of being one of those annoying people who can just pick themselves up and carry on - I think its my dads fault for never giving me any sympathy !!  I am devastated and truly horrified that i have to do it again - but i know what i want and how i have to achieve it so bring it on !! (just bummer that i must wait 3 cycles!)  I would start jabbing again now !! (mind you i think my poor hubby needs a break)

anyway - love to you all - good luck to all the testers over next few days

xxxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

acbiccy, thanx for your positive post. think i know why i have been feeling so low, af has just arrived! at least that is something more positive, so can now plan for next time. i know that i will be able to pick myself up and carry on, and like you make 2008 my year,  back to work to get some normality in my life and look forward to a good xmas! good luck to everyone else! xxx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Nikki

thats the spirit girl !!  my period is really really heavy - how those little humbugs couldnt nestle in to that i will never know    i must admit i have just poured myself a well deserved Magners - had one sip and my knees feel like jelly !!

Will be back here togethre next year - I am going to work through the 2WW next time though - I did first time and got Pg - it also helped to keep me sane as i was so tired when i got in from work i just went to bed so it flew by - this last go has been the longest 2 weeks of my life - in fact i was beginning to think i was an extra in ground hog day !!

xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Acbiccy
keeping positive that seems to be the key, so i will keep my chin up and stand tall. was thinking about not going out with all the girlies tomorrow nite, but maybe i could do with a tipple and a good boogie! thanx for all your support and we will be on the same journey again in 2008!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121635.0


----------

